# Domande banali in ordine sparso



## tesla (19 Luglio 2011)

dopo giorni e giorni di lurkaggio sfrenato, mi decido a scrivere :mexican:
una mini-presentazione: sono una bi-tradita, nel senso che sono stata tradita due volte dalla stessa persona: un invidiabile record personale!
vorrei tralasciare il dettagli personali che in 3 anni di storia si sono accumulati fra alti e bassi: "alti" stupendi, meravigliosi e indimenticabili... e "bassi" da sprofondare, nella fossa delle marianne.. e via a scavare ancora più giù...
ma qui, chi è che non ha vissuto "alti" coi propri partner, meravigliosi attimi di ebbrezza che lo hanno portato a dire: è la persona della mia vita, che storia unica...?! 
leggo qui... e la mia storia "unica" diventa una storia come tante, perchè qui tutti attribuiscono alla loro storia caratteristiche simili. 
ma allora?!

domanda 1: siamo tutti innamorati dell'amore e vediamo la persona  attraverso grandi lenti rosa confetto, *immaginando* di avere davanti l'apoteosi della perfezione?! ma soprattutto *chi *amiamo, l'idea che ci facciamo del nostro partner o quello che è veramente (e che ci nascondiamo con grande cura, perchè occhio non vede cuore non duole)?

domanda 2: il grande "perchè". perchè l'ha fatto? non le/gli bastavo (il fatto di pensare di non "bastare" al partner corrisponde al nostro desiderio di farci male, flagellarci al punto giusto   ed è un tratto molto comune mi sembra) perchè tradirmi, mentirmi, trattarmi come una pezza per poi confessare all'amica: la amo e la adoro? ma se mi ami e mi adori, perchè mi ammazzi senza pietà?

domanda 2 bis: hanno le pigne in testa? amare e adorare, non vuol dire proteggere e rispettare? cosa vuol dire "amare" se mi fai del male? cosa vuol dire rispettare se la prima persona che mi fa soffrire e mi mente sei tu???

domanda 3:  è preceduta da un'imprecazione a scelta... e poi ci si domanda, ma la pagherà un giorno o l'altro? la vita riserverà a lei una dose di sofferenza adeguata a farle capire che quello che ha fatto non è giusto???? oppure il traditore starà sempre bene e se ne sbatterà altamente?

n.b. il mio era un rapporto fra 2 ragazze, prima che qualcuno si chieda come mai i generi dei soggetti si affastellano e confondono :up:


----------



## Tubarao (19 Luglio 2011)

Prima di tutto...benvenuta.

Secondo: prima di rispondere alle tue domande te ne faccio una io :mrgreen:


Tesla Tesla ? Cioè, Tesla lei  ?


----------



## tesla (19 Luglio 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Prima di tutto...benvenuta.
> 
> Secondo: prima di rispondere alle tue domande te ne faccio una io :mrgreen:
> 
> ...


si, perchè no, se mi devo scegliere un alter-ego almeno me lo scelgo grintoso  sono già abbastanza abbacchiata, per vedermi anche come  "puffetta*numero a caso*"


----------



## Kid (19 Luglio 2011)

tesla ha detto:


> dopo giorni e giorni di lurkaggio sfrenato, mi decido a scrivere :mexican:
> una mini-presentazione: sono una bi-tradita, nel senso che sono stata tradita due volte dalla stessa persona: un invidiabile record personale!
> vorrei tralasciare il dettagli personali che in 3 anni di storia si sono accumulati fra alti e bassi: "alti" stupendi, meravigliosi e indimenticabili... e "bassi" da sprofondare, nella fossa delle marianne.. e via a scavare ancora più giù...
> ma qui, chi è che non ha vissuto "alti" coi propri partner, meravigliosi attimi di ebbrezza che lo hanno portato a dire: è la persona della mia vita, che storia unica...?!
> ...


Pure Jovanotti, che è notoriamente un giovane Ghancdi, si è reso conto a seguito del tradimento di sua moglie, che l'amore incondizionato non esiste. 

Secondo i recenti sondaggi, quasi il 40% delle coppie tradisce.

Questo la dice lunga sulla stabilità dei rapporti umani.


----------



## tesla (19 Luglio 2011)

Kid ha detto:


> Pure Jovanotti, che è notoriamente un giovane Ghancdi, si è reso conto a seguito del tradimento di sua moglie, che l'amore incondizionato non esiste.
> 
> Secondo i recenti sondaggi, quasi il 40% delle coppie tradisce.
> 
> Questo la dice lunga sulla stabilità dei rapporti umani.


 
alla notizia del tradimento della moglie di jovanotti, mi ritiro dalla vita sociale e mi rifugio nei meandri della foresta pluviale!! 
mi crolla uno dei pochissimi miti rimasti :sorpreso:


----------



## Kid (19 Luglio 2011)

tesla ha detto:


> alla notizia del tradimento della moglie di jovanotti, mi ritiro dalla vita sociale e mi rifugio nei meandri della foresta pluviale!!
> mi crolla uno dei pochissimi miti rimasti :sorpreso:


E' roba vecchia pure. Se vuoi guardare il lato positivo... lui se l'è sposata comunque.


----------



## tesla (19 Luglio 2011)

Kid ha detto:


> E' roba vecchia pure. Se vuoi guardare il lato positivo... lui se l'è sposata comunque.


 
allora ero l'unica a non saperlo! e mi beavo anche del suo amore inaffondabile.

già che sei qui, rispondi a questa: perchè?
almeno questo, vorrei saperlo... quel frizzantino ubicato nelle parti basse  è sufficiente a calpestare chi ti adora?


----------



## Tubarao (19 Luglio 2011)

La realtà descritta nella domanda 1 è la vera arma di distruzione di massa. Ne vedo in continuazione; persone intorno a me impegnate in relazioni che se gli chiedi perchè ti rispondono: "E che faccio stò da solo ?", Si <imprecazione a scelta pure io > stai da solo ed impari (a) a sentirti (b) ad ascoltare quello hai da dirti (c) varie ed eventuali.


----------



## Kid (19 Luglio 2011)

tesla ha detto:


> allora ero l'unica a non saperlo! e mi beavo anche del suo amore inaffondabile.
> 
> già che sei qui, rispondi a questa: perchè?
> almeno questo, vorrei saperlo... quel frizzantino ubicato nelle parti basse  è sufficiente a calpestare chi ti adora?


Discorso Jovanotti: la moglie ha tradito lui, non il contrario.

Discorso pisello: la mia esperienza mi dice che si tradisce più con il cervello che con il pisello. Ma credo vi siano numerose varianti sull'argomento. 

Conosco molte persone che seguono il culto del dio fallico. Personalmente trovo la cosa alquanto degradante, ma il mio parere vale quanto lo scudetto 2006 dell'inter.


----------



## oscuro (19 Luglio 2011)

*Ehhhh*

ehhh si.....mi sa che le pigne in testa le hai tu...che tradita una volta hai continuato a fantasticare..e idealizzare.....tanto da subire un secondo tradimento...a quando il terzo?


----------



## tesla (19 Luglio 2011)

tradire col cervello sarebbe: wow voglio seguire il mio istinto, le mie emozioni, wow che bello surfare sulle onde del desiderio libero?

allora, la risposta sarebbe: surfa sulle onde del desiderio libero e non venire a cercare me!  perchè è da quando ci siamo conosciute che mi dici: che bello, mi dai stabilità, io sono così insicura, incasinata, disordinata  e tu invece hai certezze, ordine, sei sicura dei tuoi sentimenti.

ma allora piccolo e tenero frugoletto squassato dai marosi delle tue insicurezze, non dovresti portare rispetto per la persona che ti ha dato ciò che non avevi? oppure non potresti navigare altrove, cercando una spostata come te, senza cercare qualcuno di totalmente estraneo alle tue caratteristiche, per poi umiliarlo, ferirlo?


----------



## Kid (19 Luglio 2011)

tesla ha detto:


> tradire col cervello sarebbe: wow voglio seguire il mio istinto, le mie emozioni, wow che bello surfare sulle onde del desiderio libero?
> 
> allora, la risposta sarebbe: surfa sulle onde del desiderio libero e non venire a cercare me!  perchè è da quando ci siamo conosciute che mi dici: che bello, mi dai stabilità, io sono così insicura, incasinata, disordinata  e tu invece hai certezze, ordine, sei sicura dei tuoi sentimenti.
> 
> ma allora piccolo e tenero frugoletto squassato dai marosi delle tue insicurezze, non dovresti portare rispetto per la persona che ti ha dato ciò che non avevi? oppure non potresti navigare altrove, cercando una spostata come te, senza cercare qualcuno di totalmente estraneo alle tue caratteristiche, per poi umiliarlo, ferirlo?


Cara, le scappatelle vai a cercarle proprio quando dall'altra parte sei certo della stabilità.


----------



## Sbriciolata (19 Luglio 2011)

tesla ha detto:


> dopo giorni e giorni di lurkaggio sfrenato, mi decido a scrivere :mexican:
> una mini-presentazione: sono una bi-tradita, nel senso che sono stata tradita due volte dalla stessa persona: un invidiabile record personale!
> vorrei tralasciare il dettagli personali che in 3 anni di storia si sono accumulati fra alti e bassi: "alti" stupendi, meravigliosi e indimenticabili... e "bassi" da sprofondare, nella fossa delle marianne.. e via a scavare ancora più giù...
> ma qui, chi è che non ha vissuto "alti" coi propri partner, meravigliosi attimi di ebbrezza che lo hanno portato a dire: è la persona della mia vita, che storia unica...?!
> ...


 Ciao e benvenuta.
I miei 'secondo me', dopo tanto riflettere sono:
1) Ognuno di noi ha un lato oscuro, a volte oscuro persino a se stesso, io sto scoprendo il mio ad esempio, dopo aver scoperto quello di chi mi ha tradito
2) Ogni storia ha il suo perchè: io sto cercando di capire il perchè della mia, chiedendomi al contempo se sia così importante, se una volta capito potrà aiutarmi o no. Da quello che ho letto i perchè sono i più svariati, dall'occasione colta al volo all'innamoramento, al tradimento visto come gioco...
2 bis) altro grande mistero anche per me, evidentemente in certi momenti l'ebrezza di vivere un momento in modo egoistico ottenebra tutto il resto oppure si pensa che tanto la parte offesa non lo verrà mai a sapere e allora tanto vale tenere il piede in due scarpe, può essere molto più comodo che fare una scelta
3) Pensi davvero che il fatto che lei un giorno pagherà per quello che ha fatto ti solleverà anche un briciolo da quello che stai passando? Forse è vero che il traditore sta sempre e comunque meglio del tradito, perlomeno ha la risposta alle domande di cui sopra, non si alza ogni mattina pensando: oggi chiamerà l'altro/a? ci pensa ancora? lo/la vede ancora? Sì, augurare al traditore di passarci è un pensiero che ho avuto anche io ma... io starei meglio? Tu staresti meglio?


----------



## tesla (19 Luglio 2011)

oscuro ha detto:


> ehhh si.....mi sa che le pigne in testa le hai tu...che tradita una volta hai continuato a fantasticare..e idealizzare.....tanto da subire un secondo tradimento...a quando il terzo?


 
beh il primo era virtuale, cioè non consumato. grandi fantasie, momento di insicurezza e cambiamenti e relativa scuffia sentimentale.
poi il ritorno, grandissimi pentimenti e  dichiarazioni di amore & adorazione.
quindi ci riprovo, con grandi sacrifici e scoperta che il peggio doveva ancora venire!
se sono qui a parlarne, lucidamente, e con una gran parte del cammino di ripresa già fatto (dopo solo 1 mese) è perchè attorno a me le fortificazioni non hanno mai smesso di essere costruite, i bastioni, le difese. sono caduta, ma caduta nella rete di protezione!


----------



## Tubarao (19 Luglio 2011)

tesla ha detto:


> tradire col cervello sarebbe: wow voglio seguire il mio istinto, le mie emozioni, wow che bello surfare sulle onde del desiderio libero?
> 
> allora, la risposta sarebbe: surfa sulle onde del desiderio libero e non venire a cercare me!  perchè è da quando ci siamo conosciute che mi dici: che bello, mi dai stabilità, io sono così insicura, incasinata, disordinata  e tu invece hai certezze, ordine, sei sicura dei tuoi sentimenti.
> 
> ma allora piccolo e tenero frugoletto squassato dai marosi delle tue insicurezze, non dovresti portare rispetto per la persona che ti ha dato ciò che non avevi? oppure non potresti navigare altrove, cercando una spostata come te, senza cercare qualcuno di totalmente estraneo alle tue caratteristiche, per poi umiliarlo, ferirlo?


C'è un film famosissimo in cui la protagonista, bellissima ai limiti della sfacciataggine, ha una storia con un ragazzo, tranquillo, stabile, bravo, studente che studia e con la testa dove ce la deve avere, e cioè sulle spalle. Allo stesso tempo ha una relazione a dir poco focosa con il di lui padre, relazione che ha gli stessi crismi e contorni di una relazione che segnò la ragazza in gioventù.

Quasi due ore di film per esprimere un concetto che un qualsiasi abitante di trastevere ti avrebbe potuto riassumere in 5 secondi con un bel: _Chi nasce tondo nun pò morì quadrato. 
_


----------



## Rabarbaro (19 Luglio 2011)

Ciao Tesla!

Permettimi di pensare a te come una misura della densità del flusso magnetico, una sorta di magnetismo animale però, come quella cosa che crea le affinità elettive tanto care a Goethe, quella cosa che, pure, si incanala solo attraverso la mesmerizzazione, la stessa cosa che, purtroppo, la moderna frenologia non riuscirà a mai a misurare.

E mi sovvien l'eterno e le morte stagioni, come anche la voglia incontenibile di principiare dalla fine per poi giungere al ben tragico inizio delle cose, che, come solo chi ha gli occhi ben coperti sa, conduce a molte strade che non si intersecheranno mai.

Il gran male che s'origina da un picciol male è senz'altro la ragione che  approssima anche l'animo più nobile al risentimento verso il meschino, l'inconcludente e l'irrispettoso.
Pagherà dunque il fio del proprio encausto di dolore chi lo ha grassamente pennellato sulle pareti del cuore altrui?
No.
Il tradimento è rottura di un patto tristissimo che obnubila le menti e cinge gli animi in lacci impropri e dolorosissimi.
Ma pacta servanda sunt, e la specie di tristo privilegio che si acquista dal patto sociale di natura privativa che si stipula, viene ad obliterare la malvagia corpulenza che si sostituisce all'innocenza del fringuello boscoso.
La felicità che scaturisce dalla fede è ignobile perchè genera il dolore dell'infedeltà.
Egli è l'amore empio e scurrile quello che non sazia se non sfibrando la virginale e primigenia franchezza che libera fluisce tra le membra dell'amato e che lascia poveri e irosi i bagatti che siano privati di esso!
Un tradito che sia incattivito dai promiscui favori dell'amante, non solo è talmente esecrabile da non lasciare adito al dubbio che fosse immeritevole dell'amore istesso, ma si concia, con trasmutazione dei lineamenti e di virulenza, in una sorta di satanico groviglio, tanto più ispregevole quanto è grande il risentimento che gli cova nella mente.
E il fedifrago sarà in ispezial modo felice e lieto di aver menato un comportamento atto a iscoperchiare le nefandezze che ci celavano, ben coverte, sotto l'apparenza di benevolenza del corpo dell'immeritevole amato!

Che instillano poi le discrepanze tra amare e far soffrire nella persona savia e scafata?
Nulla.
Giacchè è talmente ovvio che la decurtazione di parte dei titoli dal portafoglio azionario ben diversificato non ha riscontro economico se non trascurabile, parimenti la sottaciuta consapevolezza delle partite a biliardino in altrui buche non consta se non nel manifestarsi e concretizzarsi di un opzione ben ampliamente prevista in periodi di contrazione dell'economia di coppia, di lunga permanenza sugli stessi tavoli verdi e quando le stecche siano oramai stanche del frusto gessetto che ne incipria la punta.
Non hanno essi dunque il cranio farcito di strobili coloro i quali non colgono l'inconciliabilità di amore e sofferenza, quanto piuttosto gli ottentotti che non accettano l'ineluttabile, o con la cessazione della confederazione umana fallita o con la sopportazione, quale non infrequante corollario, di parziale non esclusività di contatti pelvici promiscui.

E la bastevolezza dello strofinìo inguinale non è forse appaiata alla bastevolezza dell'affezione?
Non è lecito pensarlo.
Egli è di una stravaganza ed inverosimiglianza tale la concatenazione a maglie strettissime dell'affettività colla carnalità che, tanto schifa il saggio quanto inebetisce l'allampanato grottesco.
Se fossero presenti tre grasse e floride mammelle, sull'altrui torace, che sprizzassero gustosissimo soma, quale non comune sufficienza di scipitezza desidererebbe due teste per goderne le pari concavità con sfrenatezza bicipite?
Lo stesso dicasi di orifizi e membri, di conigli e tane e di bisarche e autisti.
Non esiste quindi la parità aritmetica tra i viventi e tra le cose del creato, se non nei brevi frangenti in cui le monadi concordano e in cui il moto browniano non appare disordinato.

E' dunque tutto codesto dolore il frutto guasto e ripugnante della mefitica visione di un occhio in realtà cieco agli odori che i suoni emettono se ben strofinati con un panno di ruvido lino?
Certamente!
Che il mischiare in una pentola di rugginoso ferro gli inconciliabili è sempre fonte di amarezza!
Ed è proprio dello sciocco, che del savio è oggetto di beffe sottili, il patire l'ineluttabile, il piangere la morte del mai nato ed il sognare da sveglio durante il sonno della ragione.
Che genera mostri!
E son essi l'amore eterno, esclusivo e felice!
E son essi la costanza, la immarcescibilità e l'eterna giovinezza!

Quel che un cane melomane canta, non è una romanza ma un guaito!

Cave canem!

Ciao!


----------



## Kid (19 Luglio 2011)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Ciao Tesla!
> 
> Permettimi di pensare a te come una misura della densità del flusso magnetico, una sorta di magnetismo animale però, come quella cosa che crea le affinità elettive tanto care a Goethe, quella cosa che, pure, si incanala solo attraverso la mesmerizzazione, la stessa cosa che, purtroppo, la moderna frenologia non riuscirà a mai a misurare.
> 
> ...


Questa Rabarbaro è bella tosta eh... non facevo così fatica a decifrare qualcosa , dalla volta che ho guardato Mulholland Drive di David Linch.


----------



## Tubarao (19 Luglio 2011)

Kid ha detto:


> Questa Rabarbaro è bella tosta eh... non facevo così fatica a decifrare qualcosa , dalla volta che ho guardato Mulholland Drive di David Linch.


Magari fosse solo Linch  

E' Linch che per la sceneggiatura ha chiesto aiuto a Cronenberg e la colonna sonora se l'è fatta scrivere da Battiato e Panella (l'ultimo paroliere di Battisti). :mrgreen:


----------



## Rabarbaro (19 Luglio 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Magari fosse solo Linch
> 
> E' Linch che per la sceneggiatura ha chiesto aiuto a Cronenberg e la colonna sonora se l'è fatta scrivere da Battiato e Panella (l'ultimo paroliere di Battisti). :mrgreen:


Avete provato con Google Traduttore?


----------



## Tubarao (19 Luglio 2011)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Avete provato con Google Traduttore?


Lo tengo solo come ultima spiaggia :mrgreen:


----------



## Sole (19 Luglio 2011)

tesla ha detto:


> beh il primo era virtuale, cioè non consumato. grandi fantasie, momento di insicurezza e cambiamenti e relativa scuffia sentimentale.
> poi il ritorno, *grandissimi pentimenti e dichiarazioni di amore & adorazione*.


Ciao Tesla.

Per me il problema sta proprio nel grassetto. Io non credo ai pentimenti, in caso di tradimento. Credo alle rivoluzioni.

Credo che l'unico presupposto per sopravvivere a un tradimento sia stravolgere la coppia, cercare i motivi e ripartire da lì. Purtroppo, per me, la maggior parte delle volte il motivo è che si è stanchi della propria routine sentimentale. Perchè? Se non lo si capisce la prima volta, il secondo tradimento è dietro l'angolo.

Mi dispiace molto per te, spero che la tua grinta ti aiuti a superare.


----------



## dottor manhattan (19 Luglio 2011)

Sole ha detto:


> Io non credo ai pentimenti, in caso di tradimento. Credo alle rivoluzioni.


Ci avrei giurato.

E una buona dose di adattamento aggiungerei.


----------



## Sole (19 Luglio 2011)

dottor manhattan ha detto:


> Ci avrei giurato.
> 
> E una buona dose di adattamento aggiungerei.


Sono così prevedibile  ?


----------



## Chiara Matraini (19 Luglio 2011)

tesla ha detto:


> dopo giorni e giorni di lurkaggio sfrenato, mi decido a scrivere :mexican:
> una mini-presentazione: sono una bi-tradita, nel senso che sono stata tradita due volte dalla stessa persona: un invidiabile record personale!
> vorrei tralasciare il dettagli personali che in 3 anni di storia si sono accumulati fra alti e bassi: "alti" stupendi, meravigliosi e indimenticabili... e "bassi" da sprofondare, nella fossa delle marianne.. e via a scavare ancora più giù...
> ma qui, chi è che non ha vissuto "alti" coi propri partner, meravigliosi attimi di ebbrezza che lo hanno portato a dire: è la persona della mia vita, che storia unica...?!
> ...


 
Risposta unica a tutte e tre le domande evidenziate in rosso:

no.


----------



## dottor manhattan (19 Luglio 2011)

Sole ha detto:


> Sono così prevedibile  ?


Scusa, era solo un becero (disinteressato) complimento.


----------



## Sole (19 Luglio 2011)

dottor manhattan ha detto:


> Scusa, era solo un becero (disinteressato) complimento.


Va bè, per questa volta passi.

Ma non farci l'abitudine


----------



## dottor manhattan (19 Luglio 2011)

Sole ha detto:


> Va bè, per questa volta passi.
> 
> Ma non farci l'abitudine


Credimi, per me il concetto è più limpido dell'acqua pura.


----------



## Sterminator (19 Luglio 2011)

dottor manhattan ha detto:


> Credimi, per me il concetto è più limpido dell'acqua pura.


Per me assolutamente no invece, niente ricostruzione senza pentimento...

comunque...

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## dottor manhattan (19 Luglio 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Per me assolutamente no invece, niente ricostruzione senza pentimento...
> 
> comunque...
> 
> :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


Sterminè, non hai capito...fa niente.

C'hai di buono solo il Nick.....vabbè pure un'altra cosa a tua scelta...giusto per non scatenarti.


----------



## Mari' (19 Luglio 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Per me assolutamente no invece, niente ricostruzione senza pentimento...
> 
> comunque...
> 
> :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:



... hai letto "l'ABC"?


----------



## Sole (19 Luglio 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Per me assolutamente no invece, niente ricostruzione senza pentimento...
> 
> comunque...
> 
> :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


Ma sì, certo che ci vuole anche il pentimento! Ci mancherebbe altro.

Però il pentimento è qualcosa si molto aleatorio se non è supportato dalla volontà di scavare a fondo.

Tutti sono capaci di pentirsi davanti al dolore della persona tradita. Perchè è lì, alla fine dei conti, che il traditore comprende davvero cosa vuol dire tradire. Un traditore non può cogliere pienamente il significato del suo tradimento finchè questo non viene alla luce.

Ma il dolore, alla fine, viene superato, spesso anche grazie al pentimento. E a quel punto, per me, bisogna scavare e non accontentarsi di passare oltre.


----------



## Sole (19 Luglio 2011)

dottor manhattan ha detto:


> Sterminè, non hai capito...fa niente.
> 
> C'hai di buono solo il Nick.....vabbè pure un'altra cosa a tua scelta...giusto per non scatenarti.


:rotfl:

ps: io avevo capito che non aveva capito... ma ho fatto finta di non capire!


----------



## Mari' (19 Luglio 2011)

dottor manhattan ha detto:


> Sterminè, non hai capito...fa niente.
> 
> C'hai di buono solo il Nick.....vabbè pure un'altra cosa a tua scelta...giusto per non scatenarti.





Sole ha detto:


> :rotfl:
> 
> ps: io avevo capito che non aveva capito... ma ho fatto finta di non capire!



... va di fretta ... non si e' "applicato" 

:mrgreen::rotfl:


----------



## dottor manhattan (19 Luglio 2011)

Sole ha detto:


> :rotfl:
> 
> ps: io avevo capito che non aveva capito... ma ho fatto finta di non capire!


Guarda che, con tutto il rispetto e se lo dico io è cosi, s'è fatto vecchio e le donne non le ha mai capite....:sonar:


----------



## dottor manhattan (19 Luglio 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> ... va di fretta ... non si e' "applicato"
> 
> :mrgreen::rotfl:


:rotfl:


----------



## Sterminator (19 Luglio 2011)

dottor manhattan ha detto:


> Sterminè, non hai capito...fa niente.
> 
> C'hai di buono solo il Nick.....vabbè pure un'altra cosa a tua scelta...giusto per non scatenarti.


Ho sorvolato sul tuo fare il provolone e ti usavo come sponda per Sole che sminuiva il pentimento e che tu e lei....:mrgreen:

ma va a cagher...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Mari' (19 Luglio 2011)

dottor manhattan ha detto:


> :rotfl:


Mo lo senti :mrgreen: un vaffa non ce lo nega nessuno :rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Mari' (19 Luglio 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Ho sorvolato sul tuo fare il provolone e ti usavo come sponda per Sole che sminuiva il pentimento e che tu e lei....:mrgreen:
> 
> ma va a cagher...
> 
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: lo dicevo io  :rotfl:


----------



## Sterminator (19 Luglio 2011)

Sole ha detto:


> Ma sì, certo che ci vuole anche il pentimento! Ci mancherebbe altro.
> 
> Però il pentimento è qualcosa si molto aleatorio se non è supportato dalla volontà di scavare a fondo.
> 
> ...


Quindi per te e' importante o no visto che prima lo hai sminuito?:mrgreen:

Minchia m'e' partito n'embolo...

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## dottor manhattan (19 Luglio 2011)

Sole ha detto:


> Ma sì, certo che ci vuole anche il pentimento! Ci mancherebbe altro.
> 
> Però il pentimento è qualcosa si molto aleatorio se non è supportato dalla volontà di scavare a fondo.
> 
> ...


Si, però mi sa tanto di pentimento subordinato. Lo vedo utile solo ad innescare il vero pentimento, quello che dovrebbe avvenire nella propria coscienza.


----------



## Sole (19 Luglio 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Ho sorvolato sul tuo fare il provolone e ti usavo come sponda per Sole che sminuiva il pentimento e che tu e lei....:mrgreen:
> 
> ma va a cagher...
> 
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


:rotfl:


----------



## Mari' (19 Luglio 2011)

dottor manhattan ha detto:


> Si, però mi sa tanto di pentimento subordinato. Lo vedo utile solo ad innescare il vero pentimento, quello che dovrebbe avvenire nella propria coscienza.



Il famoso Rimorso


----------



## tesla (19 Luglio 2011)

ok, adesso prendo un attimo di respiro e mi leggo rabarbaro 
dalle prime 5 righe il discorso è tosto, ma meritevole della massima attenzione. 
non c'è la traduzione in trasteverino? :mrgreen:


----------



## dottor manhattan (19 Luglio 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Ho sorvolato sul tuo fare il provolone e ti usavo come sponda per Sole che sminuiva il pentimento e che tu e lei....:mrgreen:
> 
> ma va a cagher...
> 
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Provolone!?

Non lo so fare nella realtà figuriamoci virtualmente...:rotfl:

Mai malizia, mai doppi sensi.


----------



## Mari' (19 Luglio 2011)

dottor manhattan ha detto:


> Provolone!?
> 
> Non lo so fare nella realtà figuriamoci virtualmente...:rotfl:
> 
> Mai malizia, mai doppi sensi.



NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOoooooooooooo :mrgreen:


----------



## Sterminator (19 Luglio 2011)

dottor manhattan ha detto:


> Provolone!?
> 
> Non lo so fare nella realtà figuriamoci virtualmente...:rotfl:
> 
> Mai malizia, mai doppi sensi.


Vabbe' cazzi tuoi, pero' il va a cagher e' confermato...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Mari' (19 Luglio 2011)

*piccola curiosita'*



tesla ha detto:


> ok, adesso prendo un attimo di respiro e mi leggo rabarbaro
> dalle prime 5 righe il discorso è tosto, ma meritevole della massima attenzione.
> non c'è la traduzione in trasteverino? :mrgreen:


Tesla quanti anni avete?


----------



## dottor manhattan (19 Luglio 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Vabbe' cazzi tuoi, pero' il va a cagher e' confermato...
> 
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Lo intasco Sterminè...che io so rendere utile ogni cosa....


----------



## Sole (19 Luglio 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Quindi per te e' importante o no visto che prima lo hai sminuito?:mrgreen:
> 
> Minchia m'e' partito n'embolo...
> 
> :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


E' importante se autentico e meditato. Ma non è risolutivo ai fini della buona riuscita del rapporto.

Insomma, il pentimento c'è, è profondo e sincero. Ma se ho solo quello e tutte le buone intenzioni di questo mondo, ma non capisco cos'è che effettivamente mi ha portato a tradire, passata la fase acuta e ripreso il tran tran della coppia, non vado molto lontano.

Anche perchè uno non può stare pentito a vita. E perchè non tradire più sulla base del fatto che è una pessima azione, moralmente inaccettabile, di cui ci si pente, può essere indice di correttezza, ma non è detto che sia indice di autenticità.


----------



## dottor manhattan (19 Luglio 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOoooooooooooo :mrgreen:


Marì?

So provolone io? Questo vuol dire solo che sei più amica di Sterminator che mia.


----------



## Mari' (19 Luglio 2011)

dottor manhattan ha detto:


> Marì?
> 
> So provolone io? Questo vuol dire solo che sei più amica di Sterminator che mia.



Ma no ... e' che Stermi' lo conosco da anni e anni, so come la pensa ... rilassati :mrgreen:


----------



## Simy (19 Luglio 2011)

io me so persa......chi mi fa un riassunto........


----------



## dottor manhattan (19 Luglio 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> Ma no ... e' che Stermi' lo conosco da anni e anni, so come la pensa ... rilassati :mrgreen:


Mo pure rilassati....e chi mi sposta a me....

Da anni? E' ora che lo cambi...


----------



## dottor manhattan (19 Luglio 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> io me so persa......chi mi fa un riassunto........


Ti serve un provolone? Sono qui.


----------



## Mari' (19 Luglio 2011)

dottor manhattan ha detto:


> Mo pure rilassati....e chi mi sposta a me....
> 
> Da anni? *E' ora che lo cambi*...



:ira:​


----------



## Simy (19 Luglio 2011)

dottor manhattan ha detto:


> Ti serve un provolone? Sono qui.


 Era questa l'aria di cambiamenti?????? ti sei messo a fare il provolone??????? :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## dottor manhattan (19 Luglio 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> :ira:​


Ma che c'avrà!?

Aspetta un po'!? E sarei io il provolone?


----------



## Mari' (19 Luglio 2011)

dottor manhattan ha detto:


> Ti serve un provolone? Sono qui.



:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: dai non svacchiamo il 3d di Tesla :mrgreen: :rotfl:


----------



## dottor manhattan (19 Luglio 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> Era questa l'aria di cambiamenti?????? ti sei messo a fare il provolone??????? :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Tutt'altro, ma sono pieno di energie....ed ho giusto 5 minuti...non posso impegnarmi più di tanto.


----------



## Simy (19 Luglio 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> :ira:​


:bravooo::bravooo::bravooo:​


----------



## Mari' (19 Luglio 2011)

dottor manhattan ha detto:


> Ma che c'avrà!?
> 
> Aspetta un po'!? E sarei io il provolone?



La nostra (Stermi' e me) e' una sincera e fraterna amicizia/simpatia, punto.


----------



## Sterminator (19 Luglio 2011)

Sole ha detto:


> E' importante se autentico e meditato. Ma non è risolutivo ai fini della buona riuscita del rapporto.
> 
> Insomma, il pentimento c'è, è profondo e sincero. Ma se ho solo quello e tutte le buone intenzioni di questo mondo, ma non capisco cos'è che effettivamente mi ha portato a tradire, passata la fase acuta e ripreso il tran tran della coppia, non vado molto lontano.
> 
> Anche perchè uno non può stare pentito a vita. E perchè non tradire più sulla base del fatto che è una pessima azione, moralmente inaccettabile, di cui ci si pente, può essere indice di correttezza, ma non è detto che sia indice di autenticità.


Mi sa che diamo due significati diversi alla parola pentimento....

per me per arrivare a pentirsi, uno ha anche approfondito le cause per cui ha commesso la cappellata, anche perche' e' la controparte che ti stimola e costringe a farlo a meno che non conti le mosche.....

il resto e' una presa per il culo...


----------



## Mari' (19 Luglio 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> :bravooo::bravooo::bravooo:​



Ti pare? :updue:


----------



## Sterminator (19 Luglio 2011)

dottor manhattan ha detto:


> Ma che c'avrà!?


TZE'!!

fu' fu'...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Simy (19 Luglio 2011)

dottor manhattan ha detto:


> Tutt'altro, ma sono pieno di energie....*ed ho giusto 5 minuti*...non posso impegnarmi più di tanto.


 e dovrei accontentarmi di 5 minuti? :linguaccia::linguaccia:

Provolone da 4 soldi....... :sarcastic::sarcastic::sarcastic:


----------



## dottor manhattan (19 Luglio 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> TZE'!!
> 
> fu' fu'...
> 
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Che è....ti prepari alla scazzottata!?


----------



## dottor manhattan (19 Luglio 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> e dovrei accontentarmi di 5 minuti? :linguaccia::linguaccia:
> 
> Provolone da 4 soldi....... :sarcastic::sarcastic::sarcastic:


 
:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:So' economico...


----------



## Eliade (19 Luglio 2011)

Benvenuta!


----------



## Sterminator (19 Luglio 2011)

dottor manhattan ha detto:


> Che è....ti prepari alla scazzottata!?


Ao' aumenta il condizionatur...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## dottor manhattan (19 Luglio 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Ao' aumenta il condizionatur...
> 
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Vabbè va...giusto che sei te....


----------



## Simy (19 Luglio 2011)

dottor manhattan ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:So' economico...


 :carneval:


----------



## dottor manhattan (19 Luglio 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> :carneval:


E mo non c'ho più nemmeno 5 minuti....

Tesla, scusa non lo faccio più.


----------



## Simy (19 Luglio 2011)

dottor manhattan ha detto:


> E mo non c'ho più nemmeno 5 minuti....
> 
> Tesla, scusa non lo faccio più.


 ecco...allora manco 4 soldi ..... :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## tesla (19 Luglio 2011)

@rabarbaro: penso di essermi un po' ingarbugliata qua e là, ma di essermi districata dalla tua prosa amazzonica (l'immagine è quella di una foresta intricata, con preziosi frutti nascosti) con l'idea che... sia colpa mia, è questo che intendi? 
ovvero, nella mia illusa ingenuità ho sperato di poter ingabbiare il volo di un aquila... e ho pensato che si potessero contenere gli inevitabili pruriti 
come si potesse arginare la forza di una marea...

ah... e che se penso alla vendetta o ad un risarcimento del destino, sono un essere spegevole 




Mari' ha detto:


> Tesla quanti anni avete?


 
io 40 lei 30


@tutti gli altri: credo sia umano pensare, mentre si lascia scivolare un sogno fra le dita, che almeno l'altro ci rimpianga.
è una ricetta di ricostruzione: 5oo gr di rabbia, 350 gr di desolazione, 150 gr di umiliazione, un pizzico di voglia di vendetta, amalgamare il tutto e infornare. qualcosa uscirà fuori, se non si sbagliano le dosi!


----------



## tesla (19 Luglio 2011)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Ciao e benvenuta.
> I miei 'secondo me', dopo tanto riflettere sono:
> 1) Ognuno di noi ha un lato oscuro, a volte oscuro persino a se stesso, io sto scoprendo il mio ad esempio, dopo aver scoperto quello di chi mi ha tradito
> 2) Ogni storia ha il suo perchè: io sto cercando di capire il perchè della mia, chiedendomi al contempo se sia così importante, se una volta capito potrà aiutarmi o no. Da quello che ho letto i perchè sono i più svariati, dall'occasione colta al volo all'innamoramento, al tradimento visto come gioco...
> ...


 
il tuo discorso è limpido e ben delineato; credo di essere d'accordo con tutte  le tue risposte, compresa la "bis", ma sulla terza nutro forti dubbi, non sperare in una sorte di uguale forza e direzione, che per una volta punisca il traditore invece di infierire sul tradito... per me è cosa buona e giusta! un minimo risarcimento


----------



## Minerva (19 Luglio 2011)

tesla ha detto:


> @rabarbaro: penso di essermi un po' ingarbugliata qua e là, ma di essermi districata dalla* tua prosa amazzonica* (l'immagine è quella di una foresta intricata, con preziosi frutti nascosti) con l'idea che... sia colpa mia, è questo che intendi?
> ovvero, nella mia illusa ingenuità ho sperato di poter ingabbiare il volo di un aquila... e ho pensato che si potessero contenere gli inevitabili pruriti
> come si potesse arginare la forza di una marea...
> 
> ...


 :singleeye:


----------



## Mari' (19 Luglio 2011)

tesla ha detto:


> @rabarbaro: penso di essermi un po' ingarbugliata qua e là, ma di essermi districata dalla tua prosa amazzonica (l'immagine è quella di una foresta intricata, con preziosi frutti nascosti) con l'idea che... sia colpa mia, è questo che intendi?
> ovvero, nella mia illusa ingenuità ho sperato di poter ingabbiare il volo di un aquila... e ho pensato che si potessero contenere gli inevitabili pruriti
> come si potesse arginare la forza di una marea...
> 
> ...




A che pro?

La tua "unica" vendetta potrebbere essere fare a meno di lei ... lasciarla al suo destino.


----------



## Sterminator (19 Luglio 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> A che pro?
> 
> La tua "unica" vendetta potrebbere essere fare a meno di lei ... lasciarla al suo destino.


Beh almeno in questo caso nun ce sta l'alibi dei figli...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Tubarao (19 Luglio 2011)

tesla ha detto:


> @tutti gli altri: credo sia umano pensare, mentre si lascia scivolare un sogno fra le dita, che almeno l'altro ci rimpianga.
> è una ricetta di ricostruzione: 5oo gr di rabbia, 350 gr di desolazione, 150 gr di umiliazione, un pizzico di voglia di vendetta, amalgamare il tutto e infornare. qualcosa uscirà fuori, se non si sbagliano le dosi!


Anche in cucina ci vuole la creatività. Sconvolgiti e aggiungi quell'ingrediente a cui non avevi mai pensato e che rende un classico Tiramisù nel Tiramisù di Tesla. Ognuno ha il suo. Nel tuo caso ho come l'impressione che dovresti aggiungerci un Q.B. (Quanto Basta) di Vaffanculo. 

La voglia di vendetta ci stà, è umana e comprensibile, ed allora attuala; che il messaggio sia: Hai perso il treno, continua a viaggiare con i tuoi regionali; avevi la possibilità di viaggiare sull'Orient Express ma non sei stata capace. In carrozza, si parte...hmm...signorina lei non ha il biglietto mi spiace, non può salire.....

Edit: se la smettessi col vino a pranzo non sarebbe male...:mrgreen:


----------



## Sbriciolata (19 Luglio 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> A che pro?
> 
> La tua "unica" vendetta potrebbere essere fare a meno di lei ... lasciarla al suo destino.


 quoto:up::up::up:


----------



## Mari' (19 Luglio 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Beh almeno in questo caso nun ce sta l'alibi dei figli...
> 
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


SCEMONE!

... in questo caso no, pero',non dimenticare la Jodie Foster:*Vita privata* Sostenitrice del Partito Democratico statunitense,[12] la Foster è una delle attrici più riservate di Hollywood e negli Stati Uniti compaiono spesso notizie vaghe sul suo conto. Ma  quello che l'ha delusa di più, è stato sapere che suo fratello ha  scritto, con l'aiuto di un giornalista, un libro molto dettagliato sulla  sua vita privata.[_senza fonte_] Jodie ha due figli, Charles Bernard Foster nato il 20 luglio 1998 e Kit Bernard Foster nato il 29 settembre 2001. La Foster non hai mai rivelato chi sia il padre biologico dei suoi figli, tuttavia è molto probabile che essi siano stati concepiti in seguito a inseminazione artificiale.[_senza fonte_] Entrambi i figli portano anche il cognome della compagna di vita di Jodie Foster dal 1993 al 2007, la produttrice Cydney Bernard.
 Dopo molti anni in cui sono state fatte speculazioni sul suo orientamento sessuale, nel dicembre del 2007, l'attrice si è dichiarata omosessuale.[13] Ha convissuto con la produttrice Cydney Bernard, per circa quattordici anni: le due si erano conosciute sul set del film _Sommersby_.  Nonostante non abbia problemi a farsi vedere con la compagna e figli,  l'attrice difende molto la sfera privata dall'incursione di giornalisti,  paparazzi e folli, che in passato l'hanno tormentata. Durante il  discorso di ringraziamento per il premio Women in Entertainment, ha  ammesso il suo orientamento omosessuale, ammettendo davanti a migliaia  di giornalisti la sua relazione con Cydney Bernard. Solo sei mesi dopo  la dichiarazione, l'attrice ha lasciato la compagna di vita.[14]
La sua ultima compagna, la cui relazione è stata interrotta nel settembre del 2009 è una sceneggiatrice, si chiama Cynthia Mort. Jodie l'ha conosciuta sul set de _Il buio nell'anima_ del quale, appunto, la Mort è accreditata della sceneggiatura.

http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jodie_Foster

:mrgreen:


----------



## Sterminator (19 Luglio 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Anche in cucina ci vuole la creatività. Sconvolgiti e aggiungi quell'ingrediente a cui non avevi mai pensato e che rende un classico Tiramisù nel Tiramisù di Tesla. Ognuno ha il suo. Nel tuo caso ho come l'impressione che dovresti aggiungerci un Q.B. (Quanto Basta) di Vaffanculo.
> 
> La voglia di vendetta ci stà, è umana e comprensibile, ed allora attuala; che il messaggio sia: Hai perso il treno, continua a viaggiare con i tuoi regionali; avevi la possibilità di viaggiare sull'Orient Express ma non sei stata capace. In carrozza, si parte...hmm...signorina lei non ha il biglietto mi spiace, non può salire.....
> 
> *Edit: se la smettessi col vino a pranzo non sarebbe male..*.:mrgreen:


prova a cambia' la marca...

:carneval::carneval::carneval:


----------



## Eliade (19 Luglio 2011)

tesla ha detto:


> penso di essermi un po' ingarbugliata qua e là, ma di essermi districata dalla tua prosa amazzonica!





Mari' ha detto:


> A che pro?
> 
> La tua "unica" vendetta potrebbere essere fare a meno di lei ... lasciarla al suo destino.


Ma io non ho capito...tesla sei maschio o femmina? 
Il tradimento è avvenuto da una lei o un lui? Con una lei o un lui? 

Non che sia importante...ma non riesco a capire il tuo sesso..:mexican:


----------



## Tubarao (19 Luglio 2011)

Eliade ha detto:


> Ma io non ho capito...tesla sei maschio o femmina?
> Il tradimento è avvenuto da una lei o un lui? Con una lei o un lui?
> 
> Non che sia importante...ma non riesco a capire il tuo sesso..:mexican:





tesla ha detto:


> n.b. il mio era un rapporto fra 2 ragazze, prima che qualcuno si chieda  come mai i generi dei soggetti si affastellano e confondono :up:



Della serie: io sono quello che beve il vino a pranzo, ma sono gli altri a sentirne gli effetti :mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Mari' (19 Luglio 2011)

Eliade ha detto:


> Ma io non ho capito...tesla sei maschio o femmina?
> Il tradimento è avvenuto da una lei o un lui? Con una lei o un lui?
> 
> Non che sia importante...ma non riesco a capire il tuo sesso..:mexican:



Sono due lei


----------



## Sterminator (19 Luglio 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> SCEMONE!
> 
> ... in questo caso no, pero',non dimenticare la Jodie Foster:*Vita privata* Sostenitrice del Partito Democratico statunitense,[12] la Foster è una delle attrici più riservate di Hollywood e negli Stati Uniti compaiono spesso notizie vaghe sul suo conto. Ma  quello che l'ha delusa di più, è stato sapere che suo fratello ha  scritto, con l'aiuto di un giornalista, un libro molto dettagliato sulla  sua vita privata.[_senza fonte_] Jodie ha due figli, Charles Bernard Foster nato il 20 luglio 1998 e Kit Bernard Foster nato il 29 settembre 2001. La Foster non hai mai rivelato chi sia il padre biologico dei suoi figli, tuttavia è molto probabile che essi siano stati concepiti in seguito a inseminazione artificiale.[_senza fonte_] Entrambi i figli portano anche il cognome della compagna di vita di Jodie Foster dal 1993 al 2007, la produttrice Cydney Bernard.
> Dopo molti anni in cui sono state fatte speculazioni sul suo orientamento sessuale, nel dicembre del 2007, l'attrice si è dichiarata omosessuale.[13] Ha convissuto con la produttrice Cydney Bernard, per circa quattordici anni: le due si erano conosciute sul set del film _Sommersby_.  Nonostante non abbia problemi a farsi vedere con la compagna e figli,  l'attrice difende molto la sfera privata dall'incursione di giornalisti,  paparazzi e folli, che in passato l'hanno tormentata. Durante il  discorso di ringraziamento per il premio Women in Entertainment, ha  ammesso il suo orientamento omosessuale, ammettendo davanti a migliaia  di giornalisti la sua relazione con Cydney Bernard. Solo sei mesi dopo  la dichiarazione, l'attrice ha lasciato la compagna di vita.[14]
> ...


ma qua stiamo in Italy...

Giovanardi non vuole...

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Sterminator (19 Luglio 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Della serie: io sono quello che beve il vino a pranzo, ma sono gli altri a sentirne gli effetti :mrgreen::mrgreen:


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Mari' (19 Luglio 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> ma qua stiamo in Italy...
> 
> *Giovanardi* non vuole...
> 
> :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


Solo? ... e la chiesa?


----------



## Simy (19 Luglio 2011)

Eliade ha detto:


> Ma io non ho capito...tesla sei maschio o femmina?
> Il tradimento è avvenuto da una lei o un lui? Con una lei o un lui?
> 
> Non che sia importante...ma non riesco a capire il tuo sesso..:mexican:


 Buongiorno Eli...ben alzata! ora un bel caffè è.... :carneval:


----------



## Eliade (19 Luglio 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Della serie: io sono quello che beve il vino a pranzo, ma sono gli altri a sentirne gli effetti :mrgreen::mrgreen:


Posso spiegare, non è come credete e come sembra! :carneval:
Disgraziato...ma la smetti di evidenziare le mie mancanze? 

Non ho letto nulla della discussione! Ho solo dato il benvenuto! 
Poi ho riaperto la discussione per levare la notifica dei nuovi messaggi e ho trovato i due post che ho quotato! :mexican:


----------



## Sterminator (19 Luglio 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> Solo? ... e la chiesa?


lo paga con le indulgenze...

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Eliade (19 Luglio 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> Buongiorno Eli...ben alzata! ora un bel caffè è.... :carneval:


Dai simyyyyyy...pure tuuu!!!! :carneval:

Avete idea di quante pagine dovrei recuperare????
Son troppe...e troppe discussioni...abbiate pietà di me! :unhappy:


----------



## lothar57 (19 Luglio 2011)

Kid ha detto:


> Discorso Jovanotti: la moglie ha tradito lui, non il contrario.
> 
> Discorso pisello: la mia esperienza mi dice che si tradisce più con il cervello che con il pisello. Ma credo vi siano numerose varianti sull'argomento.
> 
> Conosco molte persone che seguono il culto del dio fallico. Personalmente trovo la cosa alquanto degradante, ma il mio parere vale quanto lo scudetto 2006 dell'inter.


 
Kid aiuto....Jovanotti...le corna..la moglie sta'Tesla...?????scusa ma non leggo le notizie su cantanti e c......abbi pazienza da dove salta fuori??
e poi riautami Tesla parla di rapporto lesbico..e'cosi'...perdonami non ho tempo x leggere tutto


----------



## tesla (19 Luglio 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> A che pro?
> 
> La tua "unica" vendetta potrebbere essere fare a meno di lei ... lasciarla al suo destino.


non lo so a che "pro" si ha voglia di "vendicarsi"  sarà un istinto primordiale?!



Tubarao ha detto:


> Anche in cucina ci vuole la creatività. Sconvolgiti e aggiungi quell'ingrediente a cui non avevi mai pensato e che rende un classico Tiramisù nel Tiramisù di Tesla. Ognuno ha il suo. Nel tuo caso ho come l'impressione che dovresti aggiungerci un Q.B. (Quanto Basta) di Vaffanculo.
> 
> La voglia di vendetta ci stà, è umana e comprensibile, ed allora attuala; che il messaggio sia: Hai perso il treno, continua a viaggiare con i tuoi regionali; avevi la possibilità di viaggiare sull'Orient Express ma non sei stata capace. In carrozza, si parte...hmm...signorina lei non ha il biglietto mi spiace, non può salire.....
> 
> Edit: se la smettessi col vino a pranzo non sarebbe male...:mrgreen:


   l'ingrediente "vaffanculo" dovrebbe essere 5 quintali



Eliade ha detto:


> Ma io non ho capito...tesla sei maschio o femmina?
> Il tradimento è avvenuto da una lei o un lui? Con una lei o un lui?
> 
> Non che sia importante...ma non riesco a capire il tuo sesso..:mexican:


io sono una donna e lei anche



lothar57 ha detto:


> Kid aiuto....Jovanotti...le corna..la moglie sta'Tesla...?????scusa ma non leggo le notizie su cantanti e c......abbi pazienza da dove salta fuori??
> e poi riautami Tesla parla di rapporto lesbico..e'cosi'...perdonami non ho tempo x leggere tutto


si esattamente


----------



## Sole (19 Luglio 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Mi sa che diamo due significati diversi alla parola pentimento....
> 
> per me per arrivare a pentirsi, uno ha anche approfondito le cause per cui ha commesso la cappellata, anche perche' e' la controparte che ti stimola e costringe a farlo a meno che non conti le mosche.....
> 
> *il resto e' una presa per il culo*...


E ti pareva.


----------



## Sole (19 Luglio 2011)

tesla ha detto:


> non lo so a che "pro" si ha voglia di "vendicarsi"  sarà un istinto primordiale?!


Sì, è un istinto primordiale.

Ma finchè lo proverai non sarai mai libera. Perciò augurati che la voglia di vendicarti passi in fretta!


----------



## Tubarao (19 Luglio 2011)

Sole ha detto:


> Sì, è un istinto primordiale.
> 
> Ma finchè lo proverai non sarai mai libera. Perciò augurati che la voglia di vendicarti passi in fretta!


Non sono completamente d'accordo. Nel breve e medio periodo penso che il sentimento più funzionale alla sopravvivenza sia proprio una buone dose di odio legato ad una sana voglia di vendetta.

NB: Solo nel breve e medio periodo, poi è ovvio che debbano subentrare ben altri sentimenti.


NB Again: A me quelli che perdonano non la raccontano giusta per niente, sono sempre più convinto che il perdono, di qualunque tipo, sia la forma più sublime, sottile, e spesso inconscia, di vendetta.


----------



## Sole (19 Luglio 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Non sono completamente d'accordo. Nel breve e medio periodo penso che il sentimento più funzionale alla sopravvivenza sia proprio una buone dose di odio legato ad una sana voglia di vendetta.
> 
> NB: Solo nel breve e medio periodo, poi è ovvio che debbano subentrare ben altri sentimenti.


Che la voglia di vendetta sia funzionale alla sopravvivenza nel breve e medio periodo non è in contraddizione con il fatto che sia funzionale sbarazzarsene nel lungo periodo. Il momento in cui si chiude il capitolo deve arrivare, prima o poi.


----------



## Simy (19 Luglio 2011)

Eliade ha detto:


> Dai simyyyyyy...pure tuuu!!!! :carneval:
> 
> Avete idea di quante pagine dovrei recuperare????
> Son troppe...e troppe discussioni...abbiate pietà di me! :unhappy:


 Dai che ti sto prendendo in giro! io pure parecchie pagine fa ho chiesto un riassunto!


----------



## Mari' (19 Luglio 2011)

tesla ha detto:


> non lo so a che "pro" si ha voglia di "vendicarsi"  sarà un istinto primordiale?!


La vendetta non ti farebbe Mai pareggiare i conti  anzi ti lascerebbe solo tanta amarezza ... poi fai tu.


----------



## tesla (19 Luglio 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> NB Again: A me quelli che perdonano non la raccontano giusta per niente, sono sempre più convinto che il perdono, di qualunque tipo, sia la forma più sublime, sottile, e spesso inconscia, di vendetta.


perchè???  semmai sono degli autolesionisti, persone a cui non è bastato aprire il vaso di pandora una volta per accorgersi che il contenuto è catastrofico, devono dare una seconda occhiata per permettere all'armageddon di radere al suolo quello che era scampato al precedente disastro 



Mari' ha detto:


> La vendetta non ti farebbe Mai pareggiare i conti  anzi ti lascerebbe solo tanta amarezza ... poi fai tu.


 
giè in una precedente storia ero stata tradita, in quel caso avevo covato sentimenti di rivalsa, mai soddisfatti ,e sinceramente non sono del tutto convinta che mi avrebbero lasciato  amarezza. non parlo di azioni eclatanti, semplicemente, urlare in faccia alla persona quanto sia viscida e indegna :incazzato:


----------



## Mari' (19 Luglio 2011)

tesla ha detto:


> perchè???
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ma tu sei ancora "cotta" di lei? ... non ti riesce di mandarla afffanculo?


----------



## Sole (19 Luglio 2011)

tesla ha detto:


> non parlo di azioni eclatanti, semplicemente, urlare in faccia alla persona quanto sia viscida e indegna :incazzato:


Vabbè, quello però bisogna farlo, è d'obbligo!


----------



## Tubarao (19 Luglio 2011)

tesla ha detto:


> perchè???  semmai sono degli autolesionisti, persone a cui non è bastato aprire il vaso di pandora una volta per accorgersi che il contenuto è catastrofico, devono dare una seconda occhiata per permettere all'armageddon di radere al suolo quello che era scampato al precedente disastro


E' un pò contorto come ragionamento, d'altronde mai asserito di essere uno lineare, ma proverò ugualmente ad illustrarlo.

Quando uno ti molla una pizza in faccia, la prima reazione umana e istintiva è quella di prendere quello che ti ha dato la pizza e dargliene due, ecco perchè il messaggio "Porgi l'altra guancia" di quel tizio che hanno messo in croce in Galilea, è un messaggio altamente RIVOLUZIONARIO. 

Detto questo, chi ti molla la pizza si aspetta la normale reazione, che è quella di vedersela restituita; ma tu invece lo perdoni, molto probabilmente spinto anche da un sincero sentimento. Chi ti ha dato la pizza è consapevole di essere in difetto, è ben conscio del fatto che dovrebbe essere punito, ma tu lo hai perdonato, lo hai messo quindi in una posizione, come dire, debitoria nei tuoi confronti. Lui pensa: "Cavolo, mi dovresti voler riempire di botte, e invece mi perdoni", questo molto probabilmente lo farà sentire una mezza calzetta; e molto probabilmente anche non degno. 

Attenzione, questa mia disamina non vuole mettere in dubbio la malafede di chi perdona, anzi, molto probabilmente il quasi 100% delle persone qui dentro hanno sinceramente perdonato chi li ha traditi, ma questo non toglie che, IMHO, perdonare è anche un pò vendicarsi, e, purtroppo, sono convinto che qualcuno lo faccia proprio nella speranza di sortire questo effetto da me descritto nel perdonato.


----------



## Sterminator (19 Luglio 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> E' un pò contorto come ragionamento, d'altronde mai asserito di essere uno lineare, ma proverò ugualmente ad illustrarlo.
> 
> Quando uno ti molla una pizza in faccia, la prima reazione umana e istintiva è quella di prendere quello che ti ha dato la pizza e dargliene due, ecco perchè il messaggio "Porgi l'altra guancia" di quel tizio che hanno messo in croce in Galilea, è un messaggio altamente RIVOLUZIONARIO.
> 
> ...


Te l'appoggio con vigore...:mrgreen:

Un po' come chi fa volontariato....per me lo fanno per stare bene loro principalmente e poi dopo il resto del mondo...

mo' dopo cotanto sforzo de meningi me ne vado all'Ipercoppe che ho finito le angurie...eccomesefa' senza?...cribbio...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

Ps: che c'hai n'euro per il carrello?

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Rabarbaro (19 Luglio 2011)

tesla ha detto:


> @rabarbaro: penso di essermi un po' ingarbugliata qua e là, ma di essermi districata dalla tua prosa amazzonica (l'immagine è quella di una foresta intricata, con preziosi frutti nascosti) con l'idea che... sia colpa mia, è questo che intendi?
> ovvero, nella mia illusa ingenuità ho sperato di poter ingabbiare il volo di un aquila... e ho pensato che si potessero contenere gli inevitabili pruriti
> come si potesse arginare la forza di una marea...
> 
> ah... e che se penso alla vendetta o ad un risarcimento del destino, sono un essere spegevole


Vedi Tesla, 
Già il solo fatto che tu ti sia infrattata, col gagliardo machete della buona volontà nella selva di varia lezione che ho rivoltato come secchiate nel truogolo con sfrenata copiosità e nessun riuspetto per la chiarezza e la comprensibilità, ti fa onore.

E, fondamentalmente, non ha davvero alcuna importanza cosa ti siano sembrate significare le cose che ho scritto, nè tantomeno ha rilevanza quello che intendevo io quando le ho scritte, perchè sono state un po' come il test di Rorschach dal quale sono emerse non solo sensazioni che potresti avere ma, e questo è degno di nota, quello che presumi di te, e dei dubbi che poni, qualcuno potrebbe pensare.

Ovviamente non credo che tu sia un essere spregevole solo perchè ti auguri che il futuro distribuisca equamente gioie e dolori a chi, nel presente, ti sottrae la felicità per un proprio meschino tornaconto, altrimenti come mi dovrei reputare per i pensieri che mi sfiorano la mente quando di mattina, al bar, il tipo in fila davanti a me prende l'ultimo cornetto con la marmellata di albicocche, cioè l'ultimo cornetto, ma si può?
Ora, lungi da me paragonare una cosa seria come il tradimento ad una pasterella appena tirata fuori dal microonde e farcita di una straripante melassa arancione, così dolce e delicata nel suo aroma favoloso, quanto inebriante e gelatinosa quando sfiora il palato in uno scoppiettante party di sensi in estasi che si intercalano a torrentizie sorsate di uno schiumoso e denso cappuccino bollente, appena mescolato ed arricchito nella dolcezza da due generose cucchiaiate di bruno e caramelloso zuchero di canna che, colla marmellata di albicocche, pare solleticare ogni più oscura cupidigia delle papille che se ne nutrono e lo adorano, come un tempio di trasparente alabastro in cui venerare la più bella Venere Callipigia dalle natiche di pasta sfoglia, mentre sacerdotesse discinte e bellissime, che danzano sorridenti attorno ad un uroboro fragrante di burro e farina, la aspergono con brocche ricolme di nettare ricco di struggente pectina che sgorga da un anasyrma di maturissimi frutti del color dell'oro...
Accidenti a quel tipo!

E non credere neppure che sia colpa tua, perchè se è una colpa sperare nell'insperabile, beh, allora siamo tutti rei...

Sembra un po' come il Secondo Avvento:

Turning and turning in the widening gyre 
The falcon cannot hear the falconer; 
Things fall apart; the centre cannot hold...

E ovviamente, non è un tuo fallo se il falcone, col tempo, diviene un po' duro d'orecchi.

Ma tu questo lo sai, e i tuoi finissimi sistri d'argento non tintinneranno ancora a lungo ad invisibili porte che forse non s'aprono più...

Chiù!

Ah, il cornetto con la marmellata...
Dannazione!

Ciao!


----------



## tesla (19 Luglio 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> Ma tu sei ancora "cotta" di lei? ... non ti riesce di mandarla afffanculo?


no, sono affranta nel vedere la nostra storia scivolare nel tombino, vederla andar via è uno spettacolo indecente ai miei occhi.



Tubarao ha detto:


> E' un pò contorto come ragionamento, d'altronde mai asserito di essere uno lineare, ma proverò ugualmente ad illustrarlo.
> 
> Quando uno ti molla una pizza in faccia, la prima reazione umana e istintiva è quella di prendere quello che ti ha dato la pizza e dargliene due, ecco perchè il messaggio "Porgi l'altra guancia" di quel tizio che hanno messo in croce in Galilea, è un messaggio altamente RIVOLUZIONARIO.
> 
> ...


se ho perdonato la prima volta è stato solo perchè convinta che solo una persona rigida e ottusa può credere che non si possa sbagliare mai o non attraversare momenti di confusione.
probabilmente si perdona lo sbandamento, resta una grande incognita come fare a buttar giù le falsità connesse e annesse: telefonate come se nulla fosse, ricariche telefoniche accettate con nonchalance "oh piccina sei senza soldi, ci penso io" e altri sotterfugi meschini. 
 una delle cose più raccapriccianti secondo me, è restare impavidi e inalterati di fronte all'altro. parlarmi normalmente ecc. ci vuole sangue freddo, per non dire una faccia come il cul* spaventosa!

no, per concludere, chi perdona non vuole sentirsi "buono", se vuole sentirsi buono adotta 6 randagi e distribuisce coperte ai poveri, non perdona un ipocrita. lo perdona se crede di salvare la storia e il proprio sogno


----------



## Amoremio (19 Luglio 2011)

tesla ha detto:


> dopo giorni e giorni di lurkaggio sfrenato, mi decido a scrivere :mexican:
> una mini-presentazione: sono una bi-tradita, nel senso che sono stata tradita due volte dalla stessa persona: un invidiabile record personale!
> vorrei tralasciare il dettagli personali che in 3 anni di storia si sono accumulati fra alti e bassi: "alti" stupendi, meravigliosi e indimenticabili... e "bassi" da sprofondare, nella fossa delle marianne.. e via a scavare ancora più giù...
> ma qui, chi è che non ha vissuto "alti" coi propri partner, meravigliosi attimi di ebbrezza che lo hanno portato a dire: è la persona della mia vita, che storia unica...?!
> ...


ciao
vedrò poi cosa ti dicono gli altri
ma nei tuoi pochi post precedenti si capiva che eravate 2 lei

alla domanda 2 bis si potrebbe aggiungere la 
2 ter
probabilmente loro hanno le pigne in testa 
anzi 1 bella grossa che si chiama egoismo (e questa è la risposta standard alla domanda 2)
ma chi si innamora di chi manifesta un certo egoismo non sarà un po' innamorato della sua capacità di cambiare il partner? (questa potrebbe aiutarti a rispondere all 1)
e quando emerge che la trasformazione non è riuscita (primo tradimento) non eccede un po' nell'essere coerente con quella volontà di cambiarlo o, più in generale) con le nostre scelte pregresse? (idem come sopra)

 dalle domanda 3 si potrebbe evincere che alla fine l'hai lasciata
è così?
forse pagherà e forse no
ma se dovesse accadere io ti auguro che a quel punto tu sia emotivamente distante da lei al punto da non gioirne nemmeno


----------



## Amoremio (19 Luglio 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Magari fosse solo Linch
> 
> E' Linch che per la sceneggiatura ha chiesto aiuto a Cronenberg e la colonna sonora se l'è fatta scrivere da Battiato e Panella (l'ultimo paroliere di Battisti). :mrgreen:


a me pareva di riconoscerci pure la voce narrante di capezzone:mexican:


----------



## Sole (19 Luglio 2011)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Ora, lungi da me paragonare una cosa seria come il tradimento ad una pasterella appena tirata fuori dal microonde e farcita di una straripante melassa arancione, così dolce e delicata nel suo aroma favoloso, quanto inebriante e gelatinosa quando sfiora il palato in uno scoppiettante party di sensi in estasi che si intercalano a torrentizie sorsate di uno schiumoso e denso cappuccino bollente, appena mescolato ed arricchito nella dolcezza da due generose cucchiaiate di bruno e caramelloso zuchero di canna che, colla marmellata di albicocche, pare solleticare ogni più oscura cupidigia delle papille che se ne nutrono e lo adorano, come un tempio di trasparente alabastro in cui venerare la più bella Venere Callipigia dalle natiche di pasta sfoglia, mentre sacerdotesse discinte e bellissime, che danzano sorridenti attorno ad un uroboro fragrante di burro e farina, la aspergono con brocche ricolme di nettare ricco di struggente pectina che sgorga da un anasyrma di maturissimi frutti del color dell'oro...


Credo che fare colazione con te possa essere un'esperienza estatica!


----------



## tesla (19 Luglio 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> ciao
> vedrò poi cosa ti dicono gli altri
> ma nei tuoi pochi post precedenti si capiva che eravate 2 lei
> 
> ...


uhm, il fascino della persona diversa da noi, probabilmente è irresistibile, la sua natura poco convenzionale allarga i miei più ottusi confini e i miei confini contengono i suoi schianti, dopo voli pindarici eccessivi.
ne esco migliorata, anche se straziata.
il discorso "l'egoista" attrae mi strapazza un po' i lobi cerebrali, allo stesso modo della teoria "il serial killer lanciava un grido di aiuto"; teorie psicoanalitiche, che stridono con la mia ignoranza (credo  ) o con la mia praticità... francamente non mi ci vedo a desiderare un egoista, visto che come pratica "umana" mi dà molto fastidio... però, si, potrebbe essere 

p.s. si l'ho lasciata in tronco


----------



## Amoremio (19 Luglio 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Della serie: io sono quello che beve il vino a pranzo, ma sono gli altri a sentirne gli effetti :mrgreen::mrgreen:


aggiungi il fatto che esageri col numero di bicchieri :mexican:
e vedi come l 'hai ridotta


----------



## Amoremio (19 Luglio 2011)

tesla ha detto:


> uhm, il fascino della persona diversa da noi, probabilmente è irresistibile, la sua natura poco convenzionale allarga i miei più ottusi confini e i miei confini contengono i suoi schianti, dopo voli pindarici eccessivi.
> ne esco migliorata, anche se straziata.
> il discorso "l'egoista" attrae mi strapazza un po' i lobi cerebrali, allo stesso modo della teoria "il serial killer lanciava un grido di aiuto"; teorie psicoanalitiche, che stridono con la mia ignoranza (credo  ) o con la mia praticità... francamente non mi ci vedo a desiderare un egoista, visto che come pratica "umana" mi dà molto fastidio... però, si, potrebbe essere
> 
> p.s. si l'ho lasciata in tronco


ma l'egoista come il serial killer mica vanno in giro col cartello

e poi
il discorso non era l'egoista attrae
l'egoista tradisce
perchè antepone la soddisfazione dei propri sfizi al valore del suo rapporto
almeno momentaneamente
da quanto l'hai mollata?


----------



## tesla (19 Luglio 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> ma l'egoista come il serial killer mica vanno in giro col cartello
> 
> e poi
> il discorso non era l'egoista attrae
> ...


 
più di un mese


----------



## Mari' (19 Luglio 2011)

tesla ha detto:


> uhm, il fascino della persona diversa da noi, probabilmente è irresistibile, la sua natura poco convenzionale allarga i miei più ottusi confini e i miei confini contengono i suoi schianti, dopo voli pindarici eccessivi.
> ne esco migliorata, anche se straziata.
> il discorso "l'egoista" attrae mi strapazza un po' i lobi cerebrali, allo stesso modo della teoria "il serial killer lanciava un grido di aiuto"; teorie psicoanalitiche, che stridono con la mia ignoranza (credo  ) o con la mia praticità... francamente non mi ci vedo a desiderare un egoista, visto che come pratica "umana" mi dà molto fastidio... però, si, potrebbe essere
> 
> *p.s. si l'ho lasciata in tronco*





tesla ha detto:


> *più di un mese*



Quindi il problema numero 1 l'hai eliminato  cosa cerchi ora?


----------



## Amoremio (19 Luglio 2011)

tesla ha detto:


> più di un mese


sei in pieno lutto

mi spiace molto è un periodo orribile


quanto tempo è passato tra il tradimento "virtuale" e l'altro?


----------



## tesla (19 Luglio 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> sei in pieno lutto
> 
> mi spiace molto è un periodo orribile
> 
> ...


8 mesi circa....


----------



## Tubarao (19 Luglio 2011)

tesla ha detto:


> 8 mesi circa....


Cavolo Tesla, credo proprio che mentre tu sei Vampira per gioco, quella con cui stavi era Vampira per davvero......

Si chiamano Vampiri Energetici...e si nutrono della tua stabilità.....delle tue emozioni e delle tue energie.....salvo poi ogni tanto uscire la notte a caccia e nutrirsi di altro....alla larga......


----------



## Amoremio (19 Luglio 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Cavolo Tesla, credo proprio che mentre tu sei Vampira per gioco, quella con cui stavi era Vampira per davvero......
> 
> Si chiamano Vampiri Energetici...e si nutrono della tua stabilità.....delle tue emozioni e delle tue energie.....salvo poi ogni tanto uscire la notte a caccia e nutrirsi di altro....alla larga......


 
quoto

sugli 8 mesi si direbbe che abbia aspettato appena appena che le acque si calmassero  un pochino


----------



## lothar57 (19 Luglio 2011)

tesla ha detto:


> 8 mesi circa....


Buonasera Tesla e benvenuta,anche se il motivo non e'allegro.
Chi sono io,dal momento che ci segui da un po'lo dovresti sapere.
Purtroppo sono convinto che una volta iniziata la strada del tradimento,fermarsi sia impossibile o comunque assai complicato,personalmente mi chiedo che ripercussioni mi darebbe.
I motivi sono tanti e sono certo,pur  avendo letto come sempre velocemente,che gli amici del forum li avranno gia'esposti.
Per il tradimento non esiste cura,se la tua compagna poi a distanza di cosi'poco tempo ha sentito il bisogno di ripeterlo.
Per quanto mi sara'possibile,nella mia veste di traditore,saro'qua',chiedi  forse posso dare il mio contributo-
Ciao....e coraggio..


----------



## tesla (19 Luglio 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> Quindi il problema numero 1 l'hai eliminato  cosa cerchi ora?


cerco una sorta di redenzione o forse una resurrezione... in questo momento quello che mi fa star peggio non è tanto averla persa, in quanto fonte perenne di destabilizzazione, quanto il sapore amaro del fiele, bevuto a forza e, forse ,quella voce: non eri abbastanza!




Tubarao ha detto:


> Cavolo Tesla, credo proprio che mentre tu sei Vampira per gioco, quella con cui stavi era Vampira per davvero......
> 
> Si chiamano Vampiri Energetici...e si nutrono della tua stabilità.....delle tue emozioni e delle tue energie.....salvo poi ogni tanto uscire la notte a caccia e nutrirsi di altro....alla larga......


wow... mirabile sintesi, sono ammirata!



lothar57 ha detto:


> Buonasera Tesla e benvenuta,anche se il motivo non e'allegro.
> Chi sono io,dal momento che ci segui da un po'lo dovresti sapere.
> Purtroppo sono convinto che una volta iniziata la strada del tradimento,fermarsi sia impossibile o comunque assai complicato,personalmente mi chiedo che ripercussioni mi darebbe.
> I motivi sono tanti e sono certo,pur avendo letto come sempre velocemente,che gli amici del forum li avranno gia'esposti.
> ...


si, lo so chi sei  
ho solo bisogno di sapere, come si accantona nella propria mente la persona che si sostiene di amare e come si accetta dentro di sè la menzogna, potendosi guardare allo specchio? 
senza offesa eh!?


----------



## MK (19 Luglio 2011)

tesla ha detto:


> cerco una sorta di redenzione o forse una resurrezione... in questo momento quello che mi fa star peggio non è tanto averla persa, in quanto fonte perenne di destabilizzazione, quanto il sapore amaro del fiele, bevuto a forza e, forse ,quella voce:* non eri abbastanza*!


E' sua la voce che ti ripete "Non eri abbastanza?", io non credo proprio... Allora è con te stessa che devi fare i conti, cominicia a chiederti per quale motivo ti sei innamorata di una persona tanto destabilizzante.


----------



## tesla (19 Luglio 2011)

MK ha detto:


> E' sua la voce che ti ripete "Non eri abbastanza?", io non credo proprio... Allora è con te stessa che devi fare i conti, cominicia a chiederti per quale motivo ti sei innamorata di una persona tanto destabilizzante.


 
perchè luminosa, solare, energia pura. 
sono stata in paradiso e contemporaneamente all'inferno, svariate volte. 
di chi è la voce allora? la mia? credo sia la naturale conseguenza: cerca dell'altro e mi accantona---->non sono abbastanza


----------



## MK (19 Luglio 2011)

tesla ha detto:


> perchè luminosa, solare, energia pura.
> sono stata in paradiso e contemporaneamente all'inferno, svariate volte.
> di chi è la voce allora? la mia? *credo sia la naturale conseguenza: cerca dell'altro e mi accantona---->non sono abbastanza*


E tu non sei luminosa e solare ed energia pura? Oppure è l'energia dell'innamoramento che ti manca? Brillare di luce riflessa non va bene eh.


----------



## tesla (19 Luglio 2011)

MK ha detto:


> E tu non sei luminosa e solare ed energia pura? Oppure è l'energia dell'innamoramento che ti manca? Brillare di luce riflessa non va bene eh.


 
diciamo che era un gran catalizzatore. poi, chiaramente, l'energia e l'entusiasmo l'avevo già dentro.


----------



## MK (19 Luglio 2011)

tesla ha detto:


> diciamo che era un gran catalizzatore. poi, chiaramente, l'energia e l'entusiasmo l'avevo già dentro.


Il tradimento per come la vedo io è quasi sempre un modo per far cambiare la coppia. C'è un sommerso che l'altro non vuole vedere e allora si reagisce. Come si può e come si riesce a fare. Dall'altra parte la reazione può essere la tua (o la mia), ovvero chiudere, oppure cercare di capire e vedere se c'è lo spazio per ricucire. Ti amo ma ti tradisco, perchè? Forse perchè sono io che tradisco che non mi sento abbastanza? Prova a capovolgere la situazione, magari ti arrivano degli input utili. Penso anche alla differenza di età tra voi, alla differenza caratteriale. E' successo qualcosa di particolare nella vostra coppia prima del tradimento?


----------



## tesla (19 Luglio 2011)

MK ha detto:


> Il tradimento per come la vedo io è quasi sempre un modo per far cambiare la coppia. C'è un sommerso che l'altro non vuole vedere e allora si reagisce. Come si può e come si riesce a fare. Dall'altra parte la reazione può essere la tua (o la mia), ovvero chiudere, oppure cercare di capire e vedere se c'è lo spazio per ricucire. Ti amo ma ti tradisco, perchè? Forse perchè sono io che tradisco che non mi sento abbastanza? Prova a capovolgere la situazione, magari ti arrivano degli input utili. Penso anche alla differenza di età tra voi, alla differenza caratteriale. E' successo qualcosa di particolare nella vostra coppia prima del tradimento?


 
mi sembra troppo pensato un tradimento così, troppo sofisticato. qui secondo me siamo nella pura carica ormonale, con la sua potenza distruttiva. calcola che io ho letto il riassunto delle sue prodezze, quindi mi si è aperto un varco spazio-temporale non da poco, e il riassuntino era  impossibile da giustificare. lì c'era la summa di tutte le spiegazioni: delirio da accoppiamento, il più selvaggio e privo di senso (che non sia "ah hai un corpo, bene...."


----------



## dottor manhattan (19 Luglio 2011)

tesla ha detto:


> dopo giorni e giorni di lurkaggio sfrenato, mi decido a scrivere :mexican:
> una mini-presentazione: sono una bi-tradita, nel senso che sono stata tradita due volte dalla stessa persona: un invidiabile record personale!
> vorrei tralasciare il dettagli personali che in 3 anni di storia si sono accumulati fra alti e bassi: "alti" stupendi, meravigliosi e indimenticabili... e "bassi" da sprofondare, nella fossa delle marianne.. e via a scavare ancora più giù...
> ma qui, chi è che non ha vissuto "alti" coi propri partner, meravigliosi attimi di ebbrezza che lo hanno portato a dire: è la persona della mia vita, che storia unica...?!
> ...


*1.* Forse lo facciamo cercando irrazionalmente di mantenere un equilibrio che ci lasci credere che tutto vada per il meglio. Ci si mette i paraocchi per crearsi la propria illusione. E' forse un inganno che facciamo a noi stessi, soprattutto nel momento in cui ci accorgiamo che, in precedenza, qualche avvisaglia sull'inadeguatezza del partner l'avevamo già avuta. Io credo che spesso segnali negativi si hanno in antecedenza. Vengono, purtroppo, filtrati da quelle lenti per convenienza. Comprensibile.

*2.* Secondo me non c'è mai desiderio di perpetrare il male del partner. Credo sia sempre un fatto egoistico legato principalmente ad un disagio.
Tradotto in altre parole, un *bisogno.* Lecito o meno, di questo si tratta.

*2bis.* Si è una questione di intelligenza, di esperienza, di vissuto e, soprattutto di educazione. Ricevere amore, in modo equilibrato, ti rende predisposto a donarne. Sostanzialmente per me amore vuol dire volere il bene altrui.

*3.* La risposta forse non la capirai perchè sei fresca di tradimento. Parlo per me, il tradimento può rientrare tra le esperienze positive di una vita. Ti libera, ti ridona la tua individualità e ti permette di guardare i rapporti sentimentali da un'ottica sicuramente più equilibrata e razionale. Ti liberi finalmente di quelle lenti rosa.
Ti predispone ad una condizione di maggior maturità. Concedendoti, quando la storia lo permette, una continuità che può rivelarsi l'esperienza completa per eccellenza.

PS: spero che gli OT di stamane non ti abbiano infastidito


----------



## lothar57 (20 Luglio 2011)

tesla ha detto:


> cerco una sorta di redenzione o forse una resurrezione... in questo momento quello che mi fa star peggio non è tanto averla persa, in quanto fonte perenne di destabilizzazione, quanto il sapore amaro del fiele, bevuto a forza e, forse ,quella voce: non eri abbastanza!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Buongiorno Tesla,nessuna offesa,scrivi il vero.
Io non sostengo.amo realmente,credo..mia moglie,ma la mia e'storia particolare,stiamo insieme da 30 anni...e un po'di diversivo mi serve.
Poi e'chiaro che bisogna essere poco scrupolosi,e con molto pelo sul cuore.
Se uno si mette gli scrupoli....finisce tutto.


----------



## tesla (20 Luglio 2011)

dottor manhattan ha detto:


> *1.* Forse lo facciamo cercando irrazionalmente di mantenere un equilibrio che ci lasci credere che tutto vada per il meglio. Ci si mette i paraocchi per crearsi la propria illusione. E' forse un inganno che facciamo a noi stessi, soprattutto nel momento in cui ci accorgiamo che, in precedenza, qualche avvisaglia sull'inadeguatezza del partner l'avevamo già avuta. Io credo che spesso segnali negativi si hanno in antecedenza. Vengono, purtroppo, filtrati da quelle lenti per convenienza. Comprensibile.
> 
> *2.* Secondo me non c'è mai desiderio di perpetrare il male del partner. Credo sia sempre un fatto egoistico legato principalmente ad un disagio.
> Tradotto in altre parole, un *bisogno.* Lecito o meno, di questo si tratta.
> ...


 
1- si, estremamente plausibile. anche se è una vana speranza, si spera aldilà di ogni ragionevolezza che l'altro possa capire cosa e chi vale veramente e nell'affannarsi per rendersi unici e inimitabili, si perde di vista che si deve anche ricevere, oltre che dare. finendo poi con un disastro in passivo, da sentirsi oltre che miopi, anche un po' imbecilli. 

2- beh, bisogno.... allora grazie tante se me lo dici prima e te ne vai a svolazzare di fiore in fiore. perchè quello che accumuna i traditori, mi sembra, non è tanto l' abbeveraggio a qualsiasi fonte, ma il farlo tornando a casa come se nulla fosse 
botte piena e moglie ubriaca....

3- si mi sono liberata delle lenti rosa, solo che adesso le ho nere. quindi, forse, è anche peggio. spero di trovare presto una giusta via di mezzo!



lothar57 ha detto:


> Buongiorno Tesla,nessuna offesa,scrivi il vero.
> Io non sostengo.amo *realmente*,*credo*..mia moglie,ma la mia e'storia particolare,stiamo insieme da 30 anni...e un po'di diversivo mi serve.
> Poi e'chiaro che bisogna essere poco scrupolosi,e con molto pelo sul cuore.
> Se uno si mette gli scrupoli....finisce tutto.


è qui il dramma, nella parte in grassetto  grazie per la risposta


----------



## Amoremio (20 Luglio 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Buongiorno Tesla,nessuna offesa,scrivi il vero.
> Io non sostengo.amo realmente,credo..mia moglie,ma la mia e'storia particolare,*stiamo insieme da 30 anni...e un po'di diversivo mi serve*.
> Poi e'chiaro che bisogna essere poco scrupolosi,e con molto pelo sul cuore.
> Se uno si mette gli scrupoli....finisce tutto.


 
non è particolare


----------



## Rabarbaro (20 Luglio 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Io non sostengo.amo realmente,credo..mia moglie,ma la mia e'storia particolare,stiamo insieme da 30 anni...e un po'di diversivo mi serve.
> Poi e'chiaro che bisogna essere poco scrupolosi,e con molto pelo sul cuore.
> Se uno si mette gli scrupoli....finisce tutto.



Lothar,
Tu sai di avere un posto particolare nella mia considerazione e non te ne ho mai fatto mistero, ma ultimamente lanci dei messaggi che mi fanno preoccupare.
Sai che la famiglia è sacra e tua moglie è la migliore delle mogli possibili, è ovvio: l'hai scelta tu!
Non puoi aver sbagliato, non sarebbe da te!
Ma, da uomo saggio, sapevi che una moglie come la tua, intelligente e abituata bene per essere al fianco di uno come te, non potrebbe tollerare qualcuno di meno brillante e meno prestante.
L'allegra palpatina che si dà alla ventenne dura come il marmo è qualcosa che si racconta al bar, e lì si deve fermare!
Sotto le tue vigorose mani devono transitare belle tettine come fossi in una catena di montaggio, non ti ci devi affezionare!
Ovvio che tu lo sappia, ma sembra che tu stia scantonando un po'...
Quando dici che la ragazza te la baci in piazza, mi fai spavento!
E quando ti preoccupi per lei che è al prontosoccorso tutta sola, non credo alle mie orecchie!
Ti sei addirittura sentito irrispettoso a contattare contemporaneamente lei ed un'altra amante!
Dico, ti prendi a cuore un'amante più di tua moglie?
Non va bene!
Lei deve restare un oggetto a nolo!
Niente sentimenti e niente affetto!

Non fare scherzi, mi raccomando!

Lo sai che se ti beccano crolla tutto, mica ti sarà saltata in testa l'idea di farti beccare per poi essere forzato a metterti colla giovinetta?

Attento a quelle che ti solleticano il cuore oltre al cavallo!
Da quelle devi stare lontano!
Anche se ti fanno star bene!
Anche se sembrano fantastiche!

Fattene altre tre o quattro in contemporanea piuttosto!
Ogni pezzo che aggiungi alla collezione sarà sempre più marginale e ininfluente, mentre la collezione in sè ti arricchirà e soddisferà enormemente!

Una relazione che ti comprenda deve avere un soggetto ed un oggetto, mantieni il coltello dalla parte del manico!

Non farci preoccupare!

Ciao!


----------



## dottor manhattan (20 Luglio 2011)

tesla ha detto:


> 3- si mi sono liberata delle lenti rosa, solo che adesso le ho nere. quindi, forse, è anche peggio. spero di trovare presto una giusta via di mezzo!


Anche per te sarà solo una questione di tempo.

Certo ogni storia ha dei risvolti personali.

Penso che in un amore come il vostro il lato complicità sia un aspetto maggiormente amplificato rispetto a quello di un rapporto etero. Perché è un rapporto che spesso incontra ostacoli diversi, quando non maggiori. È comprensibile che dalle tue parole permei soprattutto un senso di tradimento perpetrato come una forma di "insubordinazione", finalizzato addirittura a volere gratuitamente il male del partner.

Cosicché, ti comprendo, il senso di solitudine e debolezza che ora provi è sproporzionato ad un occhio esterno, ma perfettamente proporzionato al tuo dolore e alla tua interpretazione del tradimento.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (20 Luglio 2011)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Lothar,
> Tu sai di avere un posto particolare nella mia considerazione e non te ne ho mai fatto mistero, ma ultimamente lanci dei messaggi che mi fanno preoccupare.
> Sai che la famiglia è sacra e tua moglie è la migliore delle mogli possibili, è ovvio: l'hai scelta tu!
> Non puoi aver sbagliato, non sarebbe da te!
> ...


Non posso fare a meno di notare la semplificazione del registro comunicativo in relazione al destinatario della missiva ^^


----------



## Amoremio (20 Luglio 2011)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Non posso fare a meno di notare la semplificazione del registro comunicativo in relazione al destinatario della missiva ^^


:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:

avevo avuto lo stesso pensiero :mexican:


----------



## Mari' (20 Luglio 2011)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Non posso fare a meno di notare la semplificazione del registro comunicativo in relazione al destinatario della missiva ^^





Amoremio ha detto:


> :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:
> 
> avevo avuto lo stesso pensiero :mexican:



E siamo in tre! :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Sterminator (20 Luglio 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> E siamo in tre! :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


4....prego...:mrgreen:

e gugol ha gia' la polvere che si sta accumulando...


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Simy (20 Luglio 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> 4....prego...:mrgreen:
> 
> e gugol ha gia' la polvere che si sta accumulando...
> 
> ...


 5


----------



## Sbriciolata (20 Luglio 2011)

*6*



Simy ha detto:


> 5


 ... ma forse gli manca l'ispirazione poetica oggi


----------



## tesla (20 Luglio 2011)

dottor manhattan ha detto:


> È comprensibile che dalle tue parole permei soprattutto un senso di tradimento perpetrato come una forma di "insubordinazione", finalizzato addirittura a volere gratuitamente il male del partner.
> .


 
più che insubordinazione mi sembra che nel mio caso manchi l'abc dell'essere umano:  rispetto e sincerità per chi si è sempre fatto in 800 pezzi per te! 
forse ho ceffato l'idea di "umano" che mi sono fatta, forse, nella realtà è proprio come l' ho subito: menzognero, ipocrita, doppio.

mi puoi lasciare, dire che non mi ami più, ma santo cielo non lasciarmi nel limbo come una frescona, prendendomi per il cul* ld:


----------



## bastardo dentro (20 Luglio 2011)

Sole ha detto:


> Ma sì, certo che ci vuole anche il pentimento! Ci mancherebbe altro.
> 
> Però il pentimento è qualcosa si molto aleatorio se non è supportato dalla volontà di scavare a fondo.
> 
> ...


Ho letto e riletto questo post perchè mi ha stimolato notevoli riflessioni...difficile dire se il tradito sia pentito del tradimento in sè ovvero, molto più semplicemente del dolore che ha causato. Io non ho confessato, mai. mia moglie ha avuto sospetti forti, oggi ci scherza su... ma io ho sempre negato ogni addebito (con veemenza....).

personalmente siacquo i panni sporchi del mio tradimento praticamente ogni giorno... convivo con il naufrragio (piuttosto misero..) di tutti gli ideali cattolici (nella migliore accezione...) di fiducia, di lealtà e di correttezza che la mia famiglia mi ha trasmesso. e ti assicuro che il significato del tradimento lo si coglie ... giornalmente. negli occhi di tua moglie che dopo 20 anni ti porta il caffè mentre lavori dopo che i bambini sono a letto. Quel grazie! che dici a Lei pesa.... dio come pesa!!... come la sua mano tra i miei i capelli, come la sua incrollabile e fortissima dedizione nei confronti dei miei bambini ed in particolare del mio piccolino, meno fortunato. comprendi che lei, con tutti i difetti, è migliore di te... Spesso penso, ma se sapesse... quanto ho amato l'altra? mi rimproverebbe il perchè non ho chiesto aiuto, perchè non ho parlato, volendo, come sempre, trovare una soluzione a quello stato di disagio che vivevo con mia moglie, solo, senza l'aiuto di nessuno, mai. io posso essere un punto di appoggio più o meno forte per il mio prossimo, dalle persone più vicine a quelle più lontane, chiunque abbia bisogno di una mano, nei limiti delle mie possibilità l'aiuterò... io non riesco, a mia volta a chiedere aiuto mai .... La mia supponenza, la mia tracotanza è stata punita - nella mia visione teleologica di tutto - proprio con il tradimento,  - e quando sono triste e stanco penso anche con la diasabilità di mio figlio -  con la più grande delle forme di fallimento con cui fare i conti... anche se non sono stato scoperto. E' una ferita duplice la mia, per essere venuto meno al patto di fiducia reciproca nei confronti di mia moglie ma c'è un'altra ferita, più narcisa forse, che ti permette di vedere all'interno tutta la pochezza e la meschinità dell'uomo... 

piove sarà per questo che sono un tantino cupo nei miei pensieri...

bastardo dentro 

bastardo dentro


----------



## Rabarbaro (20 Luglio 2011)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ... ma forse gli manca l'ispirazione poetica oggi


Oh, se scrivessi la metà di ciò che mi verrebbe da scrivere con la metà delle complicazioni formali che mi verrebbero naturali, il destinatario non coglierebbe...
Ed io direi quello che ogni politico di sinistra dice dopo ogni infruttuosa elezione degli ultimi 50 anni:"Non sono stato capito..."


----------



## dottor manhattan (20 Luglio 2011)

tesla ha detto:


> più che insubordinazione mi sembra che nel mio caso manchi l'abc dell'essere umano:  rispetto e sincerità per chi si è sempre fatto in 800 pezzi per te!
> forse ho ceffato l'idea di "umano" che mi sono fatta, forse, nella realtà è proprio come l' ho subito: menzognero, ipocrita, doppio.
> 
> mi puoi lasciare, dire che non mi ami più, ma santo cielo non lasciarmi nel limbo come una frescona, prendendomi per il cul* ld:


Ma...l'hai lasciata e le i continua ancora a fare leva su quello che resta dei tuoi sentimenti?


----------



## tesla (20 Luglio 2011)

bastardo dentro ha detto:


> Ho letto e riletto questo post perchè mi ha stimolato notevoli riflessioni...difficile dire se il tradito sia pentito del tradimento in sè ovvero, molto più semplicemente del dolore che ha causato. Io non ho confessato, mai. mia moglie ha avuto sospetti forti, oggi ci scherza su... ma io ho sempre negato ogni addebito (con veemenza....).
> 
> personalmente siacquo i panni sporchi del mio tradimento praticamente ogni giorno... convivo con il naufrragio (piuttosto misero..) di tutti gli ideali cattolici (nella migliore accezione...) di fiducia, di lealtà e di correttezza che la mia famiglia mi ha trasmesso. e ti assicuro che il significato del tradimento lo si coglie ... giornalmente. negli occhi di tua moglie che dopo 20 anni ti porta il caffè mentre lavori dopo che i bambini sono a letto. Quel grazie! che dici a Lei pesa.... dio come pesa!!... come la sua mano tra i miei i capelli, come la sua incrollabile e fortissima dedizione nei confronti dei miei bambini ed in particolare del mio piccolino, meno fortunato. comprendi che lei, con tutti i difetti, è migliore di te... Spesso penso, ma se sapesse... quanto ho amato l'altra? mi rimproverebbe il perchè non ho chiesto aiuto, perchè non ho parlato, volendo, come sempre, trovare una soluzione a quello stato di disagio che vivevo con mia moglie, solo, senza l'aiuto di nessuno, mai. io posso essere un punto di appoggio più o meno forte per il mio prossimo, dalle persone più vicine a quelle più lontane, chiunque abbia bisogno di una mano, nei limiti delle mie possibilità l'aiuterò... io non riesco, a mia volta a chiedere aiuto mai .... La mia supponenza, la mia tracotanza è stata punita - nella mia visione teleologica di tutto - proprio con il tradimento, - e quando sono triste e stanco penso anche con la diasabilità di mio figlio - con la più grande delle forme di fallimento con cui fare i conti... anche se non sono stato scoperto. E' una ferita duplice la mia, per essere venuto meno al patto di fiducia reciproca nei confronti di mia moglie ma c'è un'altra ferita, più narcisa forse, che ti permette di vedere all'interno tutta la pochezza e la meschinità dell'uomo...
> 
> ...


grazie, fatico ad essere solidale con un traditore, come la gazzella che difficilmente può essere solidale col leone azzoppato... ma ti ringrazio comunque per avermi dato questo tuo stralcio di vissuto!




dottor manhattan ha detto:


> Ma...l'hai lasciata e le i continua ancora a fare leva su quello che resta dei tuoi sentimenti?


no, dopo un primo tradimento non del tutto "consumato" (diciamo che l'ho scoperto agli esordi, nelle prime schermaglie affettuose) l'ho lasciata; poi è tornata a distanza di un mese con una dichiarazione di amore e adorazione nei miei confronti ("ho capito quanto sei importante bla bla bla"). passato meno di un anno, 8/9 mesi per l'esattezza, mi accorgo che qualcosa non va' e siccome il diavolo fa le pentole, ma non i coperchi, trovo le prove inconfutabili del fatto che si sta dando alla pazza gioia alle mie spalle.

detto questo, mi sento un po' usata, come elemento stabilizzatore e utile alla bisogna: generosa, sensibile, accudente. 
tranne poi sollazzarsi altrove....


----------



## dottor manhattan (20 Luglio 2011)

tesla ha detto:


> no, dopo un primo tradimento non del tutto "consumato" (diciamo che l'ho scoperto agli esordi, nelle prime schermaglie affettuose) l'ho lasciata; poi è tornata a distanza di un mese con una dichiarazione di amore e adorazione nei miei confronti ("ho capito quanto sei importante bla bla bla"). passato meno di un anno, 8/9 mesi per l'esattezza, mi accorgo che qualcosa non va' e siccome il diavolo fa le pentole, ma non i coperchi, trovo le prove inconfutabili del fatto che si sta dando alla pazza gioia alle mie spalle.
> 
> detto questo, mi sento un po' usata, come elemento stabilizzatore e utile alla bisogna: generosa, sensibile, accudente.
> tranne poi sollazzarsi altrove....


Forse non rappresentavi solo la sua stabilità, ma ormai poco importa.

Ha avuto una seconda possibilità anche.

Direi che l'unica cosa che resta di tutta la storia è la necessità che tu risorga da tutto questo.
Comprendo cosa voglia dire vivere "nell'idea" di prodigarsi per qualcun altro e per la causa, ma capisci che si trattava della tua idea della quale lei ha sicuramente approfittato.

E' ancora troppo poco tempo per te, però la strada c'è sempre.
Tu non immaginarla troppo rosea.


----------



## lothar57 (20 Luglio 2011)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Lothar,
> Tu sai di avere un posto particolare nella mia considerazione e non te ne ho mai fatto mistero, ma ultimamente lanci dei messaggi che mi fanno preoccupare.
> Sai che la famiglia è sacra e tua moglie è la migliore delle mogli possibili, è ovvio: l'hai scelta tu!
> Non puoi aver sbagliato, non sarebbe da te!
> ...


 
Grazie amico,sei saggio come sempre,tranquillo non ci casco solo che una cosa cosi'non mi ricapitera'mai piu'.
In confidenza ho sempre riso vedendo uomini con donne tanto piu'giovani,e lo penso ancora.
Durera'qualche scopata e via..le ferie cancelleranno tutto.
Si il bacio in centro amche se in auto,e'stato da idiota,ma non si ripetera'piu',se stasera la porto fuori a cena vado a Mo o Fe...tanto per sicurezza.
Infine ovvio che per me esiste solo mia moglie,quella e'la mia donna.


----------



## tesla (20 Luglio 2011)

dottor manhattan ha detto:


> Forse non rappresentavi solo la sua stabilità, ma ormai poco importa.
> 
> .


cioè?



lothar57 ha detto:


> _Buongiorno Tesla,nessuna offesa,scrivi il vero._
> _Io non sostengo.amo *realmente*,*credo*..mia moglie,ma la mia e'storia particolare,stiamo insieme da 30 anni...e un po'di diversivo mi serve._
> _Poi e'chiaro che bisogna essere poco scrupolosi,e con molto pelo sul cuore._
> _Se uno si mette gli scrupoli....finisce tutto._


mi permetto di riproporti questa incongruenza  qui secondo me c'è la chiave di tutto e se me lo spieghi troverò una buona fetta di pace


----------



## Sole (20 Luglio 2011)

bastardo dentro ha detto:


> Ho letto e riletto questo post perchè mi ha stimolato notevoli riflessioni...difficile dire se il tradito sia pentito del tradimento in sè ovvero, molto più semplicemente del dolore che ha causato. Io non ho confessato, mai. mia moglie ha avuto sospetti forti, oggi ci scherza su... ma io ho sempre negato ogni addebito (con veemenza....).
> 
> personalmente siacquo i panni sporchi del mio tradimento praticamente ogni giorno... convivo con il naufrragio (piuttosto misero..) di tutti gli ideali cattolici (nella migliore accezione...) di fiducia, di lealtà e di correttezza che la mia famiglia mi ha trasmesso. e ti assicuro che il significato del tradimento lo si coglie ... giornalmente. negli occhi di tua moglie che dopo 20 anni ti porta il caffè mentre lavori dopo che i bambini sono a letto. Quel grazie! che dici a Lei pesa.... dio come pesa!!... come la sua mano tra i miei i capelli, come la sua incrollabile e fortissima dedizione nei confronti dei miei bambini ed in particolare del mio piccolino, meno fortunato. comprendi che lei, con tutti i difetti, è migliore di te... Spesso penso, ma se sapesse... quanto ho amato l'altra? mi rimproverebbe il perchè non ho chiesto aiuto, perchè non ho parlato, volendo, come sempre, trovare una soluzione a quello stato di disagio che vivevo con mia moglie, solo, senza l'aiuto di nessuno, mai. io posso essere un punto di appoggio più o meno forte per il mio prossimo, dalle persone più vicine a quelle più lontane, chiunque abbia bisogno di una mano, nei limiti delle mie possibilità l'aiuterò... io non riesco, a mia volta a chiedere aiuto mai .... La mia supponenza, la mia tracotanza è stata punita - nella mia visione teleologica di tutto - proprio con il tradimento, - e quando sono triste e stanco penso anche con la diasabilità di mio figlio - con la più grande delle forme di fallimento con cui fare i conti... anche se non sono stato scoperto. E' una ferita duplice la mia, per essere venuto meno al patto di fiducia reciproca nei confronti di mia moglie ma c'è un'altra ferita, più narcisa forse, che ti permette di vedere all'interno tutta la pochezza e la meschinità dell'uomo...


Mi spiace per la tristezza che colgo nelle tue parole, ma io resto della mia idea.

Il senso di colpa un traditore lo può provare, più o meno latente, prima, durante e dopo il tradimento. Ma non è niente in confronto alla terribile botta che ricevi quando vedi, senti, tocchi ogni giorno la sofferenza che tu hai causato.

E non puoi cogliere pienamente la sostanza del tuo tradimento se non paghi le sue conseguenze all'interno del rapporto: sia che tu resti insieme al tuo partner, sia che ci sia un allontanamento.

Bisogna assumersi la totale responsabilità di un'azione per poter dire di averla vissuta in modo pieno e consapevole.


----------



## Kid (20 Luglio 2011)

Sole ha detto:


> Mi spiace per la tristezza che colgo nelle tue parole, ma io resto della mia idea.
> 
> Il senso di colpa un traditore lo può provare, più o meno latente, prima, durante e dopo il tradimento. Ma non è niente in confronto alla terribile botta che ricevi quando vedi, senti, tocchi ogni giorno la sofferenza che tu hai causato.
> 
> ...


Maremma Sole che gran cosa hai scritto. :up:


----------



## bastardo dentro (20 Luglio 2011)

Sole ha detto:


> Mi spiace per la tristezza che colgo nelle tue parole, ma io resto della mia idea.
> 
> Il senso di colpa un traditore lo può provare, più o meno latente, prima, durante e dopo il tradimento. Ma non è niente in confronto alla terribile botta che ricevi quando vedi, senti, tocchi ogni giorno la sofferenza che tu hai causato.
> 
> ...


 
capisco il tuo punto di vista... o quanto meno provo. Non posso immaginare cosa possa provare tuo marito alla luce di quello che tu dici. io non so se ne sarei uscito indenne... non credo ce l'avrei fatta ...

un abbraccio

bastardo dentro


----------



## Amoremio (20 Luglio 2011)

Sole ha detto:


> Mi spiace per la tristezza che colgo nelle tue parole, ma io resto della mia idea.
> 
> Il senso di colpa un traditore lo può provare, più o meno latente, prima, durante e dopo il tradimento. Ma non è niente in confronto alla terribile botta che ricevi quando vedi, senti, tocchi ogni giorno la sofferenza che tu hai causato.
> 
> ...


non hai torto
ma l'assunzione totale di responsabilità non vale il dolore causato dalla rivelazione al tradito

come tradita ora direi che probabilmente è meglio sapere
ma del senno di poi son piene le fosse

e non consiglierei a un traditore di assumersi questa responsabilità


----------



## MK (20 Luglio 2011)

tesla ha detto:


> detto questo, mi sento un po' usata, come elemento stabilizzatore e utile alla bisogna: generosa, sensibile, accudente.
> tranne poi sollazzarsi altrove....


Io continuo a leggere quanto stai male tu, quanto ti sei sentita usata, quanto la tua autostima sia diminuita. La coppia in tutto questo dove sta?


----------



## tesla (20 Luglio 2011)

MK ha detto:


> Io continuo a leggere quanto stai male tu, quanto ti sei sentita usata, quanto la tua autostima sia diminuita. La coppia in tutto questo dove sta?


non lo so, sinceramente, non lo so.
infatti non c'è più la "coppia"


----------



## dottor manhattan (21 Luglio 2011)

tesla ha detto:


> cioè?


Cioè, come cerca di farti capire anche MK, parli da persona tradita e sofferente. Ne hai tutti i diritti.

Vedi e descrivi di lei solo i lati negativi, quelli che ora rispecchiano la tua sofferenza. Ma non hai ancora recuperato la tua lucidità, tanto che la parola coppia, introdotta da MK, sembra essere svanita nel nulla.


----------



## lothar57 (21 Luglio 2011)

tesla ha detto:


> cioè?
> 
> 
> 
> mi permetto di riproporti questa incongruenza  qui secondo me c'è la chiave di tutto e se me lo spieghi troverò una buona fetta di pace


Ciao Tesla va'meglio?
Lo so'sembra assurdo ma e'cosi',ho parlato al cell con tutte e due proprio ora senza problemi.
Ad onore del vero amo mia moglie e basta,amore lo dico solo a lei,ma corro dietro anche all'altra.


----------



## Sterminator (21 Luglio 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Ciao Tesla va'meglio?
> Lo so'sembra assurdo ma e'cosi',ho parlato al cell con tutte e due proprio ora senza problemi.
> Ad onore del vero amo mia moglie e basta,amore lo dico solo a lei,ma corro dietro anche all'altra.


Veramente hai detto che amore lo dici a tutte, compresa tua moglie cosi' non ti sbagli...

a Lo'....e annamo...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Sbriciolata (21 Luglio 2011)

Sole ha detto:


> Mi spiace per la tristezza che colgo nelle tue parole, ma io resto della mia idea.
> 
> Il senso di colpa un traditore lo può provare, più o meno latente, prima, durante e dopo il tradimento. Ma non è niente in confronto alla terribile botta che ricevi quando vedi, senti, tocchi ogni giorno la sofferenza che tu hai causato.
> 
> ...


 sono assolutamente d'accordo: ne parlavamo proprio ieri sera: finalmente si parla... e così il tradimento ha cominciato ad avere dei contorni, non era più quella forma gassosa che riesce a infiltrarsi in ogni spazio, fa ancora molto male, molto ma... forse una parte di noi adesso è tornata ad essere solo nostra


----------



## tesla (21 Luglio 2011)

dottor manhattan ha detto:


> Cioè, come cerca di farti capire anche MK, parli da persona tradita e sofferente. Ne hai tutti i diritti.
> 
> Vedi e descrivi di lei solo i lati negativi, quelli che ora rispecchiano la tua sofferenza. Ma non hai ancora recuperato la tua lucidità, tanto che la parola coppia, introdotta da MK, sembra essere svanita nel nulla.


i lati positivi mi straziano, li sento scorrere sotto pelle e ogni tanto spuntano fuori, ma non posso permettermi il lusso di concentrarmi su di essi. mi assumo la responsabilità di aver puntato forte ad un gioco d'azzardo e di aver perso; ho creduto che questo gioco valesse la pena, anche rischiando la mia felicità: non mi pento.  ho solo bisogno di capire i perchè e i percome di questa imprescindibile spinta verso l'emozione, anche a costo della distruzione di una storia.  nelle sue parole post-tradimento c'era la perplessità sull'aver perso una cosa unica per qualcosa che forse non valeva niente.
per questo mi leniscono le parole dei traditi e mi aprono gli occhi i traditori.
a questo proposito:



lothar57 ha detto:


> Ciao Tesla va'meglio?
> Lo so'sembra assurdo ma e'cosi',ho parlato al cell con tutte e due proprio ora senza problemi.
> Ad onore del vero amo mia moglie e basta,amore lo dico solo a lei,ma corro dietro anche all'altra.


 eccoti. beh parlare al cellulare a tutte e due senza problemi, non è difficile :mrgreen: io non ci riuscirei, ma faccio parte di quell'esercito, destinato all'estinzione, che si sputerebbe in faccia da solo in questo frangente.
quell'esercito forse cresciuto a "gesù ti vede" percui con quest'occhio vigile e critico, non fa (quasi)  pensieri impuri :rotfl:

ho capito che tutti i traditori si presentano col cilicio, dopo. ma pensarci prima? io non ho bisogno di sbriciolarmi le ossa sotto a un tir per sapere quali sono e quali non sono i giochi pericolsi... tu ci hai mai pensato?  se tua moglie ti cacciasse fuori?


----------



## Amoremio (21 Luglio 2011)

tesla ha detto:


> i lati positivi mi straziano, li sento scorrere sotto pelle e ogni tanto spuntano fuori, ma non posso permettermi il lusso di concentrarmi su di essi. mi assumo la responsabilità di aver puntato forte ad un gioco d'azzardo e di aver perso; ho creduto che questo gioco valesse la pena, anche rischiando la mia felicità: non mi pento. ho solo bisogno di capire i perchè e i percome di questa imprescindibile spinta verso l'emozione, anche a costo della distruzione di una storia. nelle sue parole post-tradimento c'era la perplessità sull'aver perso una cosa unica per qualcosa che forse non valeva niente.
> per questo mi leniscono le parole dei traditi e mi aprono gli occhi i traditori.
> a questo proposito:
> 
> ...


campano nella convinzione di essere troppo furbi per essere scoperti


----------



## dottor manhattan (21 Luglio 2011)

tesla ha detto:


> i lati positivi mi straziano, li sento scorrere sotto pelle e ogni tanto spuntano fuori, ma non posso permettermi il lusso di concentrarmi su di essi. mi assumo la responsabilità di aver puntato forte ad un gioco d'azzardo e di aver perso; ho creduto che questo gioco valesse la pena, anche rischiando la mia felicità: non mi pento. ho solo bisogno di capire i perchè e i percome di questa imprescindibile spinta verso l'emozione, anche a costo della distruzione di una storia. nelle sue parole post-tradimento c'era la perplessità sull'aver perso una cosa unica per qualcosa che forse non valeva niente.
> per questo mi leniscono le parole dei traditi e mi aprono gli occhi i traditori.


Un bisogno di comprensione, appunto, come un qualsiasi bisogno. Ricordi?
Una conseguenza del bisogno di emozioni che citi.

Forse è ora di capire quanto questo bisogno di emozioni sia mutuato e condizionato dalla "presenza" del partner. Certo, il tradimento è una delle peggiori esperienze che una coppia possa vivere. Tu, al momento, sei la parte lesa e resa debole.

Più che i perchè e percome, che ti ricordo non sono solo dipendenti da te, cercherei, al tuo posto, di comprendere meglio quel bisogno nel tentativo di scovare motivi che possano legarlo ad una qualche forma di dipendenza.

Un percorso evolutivo personale, slegato dal ricordo di lei e delle sue azioni.


----------



## Sbriciolata (21 Luglio 2011)

tesla ha detto:


> i lati positivi mi straziano, li sento scorrere sotto pelle e ogni tanto spuntano fuori, ma non posso permettermi il lusso di concentrarmi su di essi. mi assumo la responsabilità di aver puntato forte ad un gioco d'azzardo e di aver perso; ho creduto che questo gioco valesse la pena, anche rischiando la mia felicità: non mi pento. ho solo bisogno di capire i perchè e i percome di questa imprescindibile spinta verso l'emozione, anche a costo della distruzione di una storia. nelle sue parole post-tradimento c'era la perplessità sull'aver perso una cosa unica per qualcosa che forse non valeva niente.
> per questo mi leniscono le parole dei traditi e mi aprono gli occhi i traditori.
> a questo proposito:
> 
> ...


 Non tutti i traditori si presentano col cilicio: solo quelli che sanno di aver tradito anche se stessi. Ci sono persone che come me e a quello che capisco come te, che sono fedeli senza sforzo, altri per i quali è impossibile essere fedeli. Siamo diversi, non ti crocifiggere chiedendoti perchè i suoi valori sono diversi dai tuoi: da quello che sono riuscita a capire sapevi dall'inizio di aver cercato un legame con una persona che legami non riesce ad averne, sbaglio? Ci sono persone che rischiano la stabilità economica per il gioco d'azzardo, altre che rischiano la vita per sport estremi o per emozioni forti, altre che rischiano il legame con la persona che li ama per avere di continuo l'emozione del nuovo incontro, della conquista; forse non sono soddisfatte di sè stesse, forse è una forma di dipendenza, forse altro, ma questo non importa: non cambieranno se non lo vorranno, e forse anche volendolo... è difficile cambiare il modo di emozionarsi, perchè non lo controlliamo. Tu stessa hai parlato di gioco d'azzardo: allora forse prevedevi ciò che sarebbe stato, perchè avevi capito la sua natura...


----------



## contepinceton (21 Luglio 2011)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Non posso fare a meno di notare la semplificazione del registro comunicativo in relazione al destinatario della missiva ^^


AHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH
Batte un cuore dentro il cazzo del mio amico Lothar XD...:up::up::up:


----------



## contepinceton (21 Luglio 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> campano nella convinzione di essere troppo furbi per essere scoperti


Non penso che sia convinzione...
Ma solo speranza...di non essere mai beccati.


----------



## tesla (21 Luglio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Non penso che sia convinzione...
> Ma solo speranza...di non essere mai beccati.


leggendo questo forum mi sembra una delle speranze più mal riposte, si fanno beccare tutti  anche perchè oscar per la miglior interpretazione non ne hanno ancora assegnati, per la mancanza di candidati.
la buona notizia per noi traditi è questa, la brutta è che ci perdiamo in ogni caso.



Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Non tutti i traditori si presentano col cilicio: solo quelli che sanno di aver tradito anche se stessi. Ci sono persone che come me e a quello che capisco come te, che sono fedeli senza sforzo, altri per i quali è impossibile essere fedeli. Siamo diversi, non ti crocifiggere chiedendoti perchè i suoi valori sono diversi dai tuoi: da quello che sono riuscita a capire sapevi dall'inizio di aver cercato un legame con una persona che legami non riesce ad averne, sbaglio? Ci sono persone che rischiano la stabilità economica per il gioco d'azzardo, altre che rischiano la vita per sport estremi o per emozioni forti, altre che rischiano il legame con la persona che li ama per avere di continuo l'emozione del nuovo incontro, della conquista; forse non sono soddisfatte di sè stesse, forse è una forma di dipendenza, forse altro, ma questo non importa: non cambieranno se non lo vorranno, e forse anche volendolo... è difficile cambiare il modo di emozionarsi, perchè non lo controlliamo. Tu stessa hai parlato di gioco d'azzardo: allora forse prevedevi ciò che sarebbe stato, perchè avevi capito la sua natura...


sottoscrivo ogni sillaba, un post da antologia.


----------



## lothar57 (21 Luglio 2011)

tesla ha detto:


> i lati positivi mi straziano, li sento scorrere sotto pelle e ogni tanto spuntano fuori, ma non posso permettermi il lusso di concentrarmi su di essi. mi assumo la responsabilità di aver puntato forte ad un gioco d'azzardo e di aver perso; ho creduto che questo gioco valesse la pena, anche rischiando la mia felicità: non mi pento. ho solo bisogno di capire i perchè e i percome di questa imprescindibile spinta verso l'emozione, anche a costo della distruzione di una storia. nelle sue parole post-tradimento c'era la perplessità sull'aver perso una cosa unica per qualcosa che forse non valeva niente.
> per questo mi leniscono le parole dei traditi e mi aprono gli occhi i traditori.
> a questo proposito:
> 
> ...


Cara Tesla,il traditore e'figlio di buona donna,''cattivo''e senza scrupoli,per quello io riesco a parlare con l'una e l'altra senza problema.

No non ci penso,nessun traditore lo fa',viceversa smetteremo.
Mia moglie mi renderebbe all'istante la pariglia.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (21 Luglio 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Cara Tesla,il traditore e'figlio di buona donna,''cattivo''e senza scrupoli,per quello io riesco a parlare con l'una e l'altra senza problema.
> 
> *No non ci penso,nessun traditore lo fa'*,viceversa smetteremo.
> Mia moglie mi renderebbe all'istante la pariglia.


 
Beh, Lothar...parla per te


----------



## Chiara Matraini (21 Luglio 2011)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Non tutti i traditori si presentano col cilicio: solo quelli che sanno di aver tradito anche se stessi. Ci sono persone che come me e a quello che capisco come te, che sono fedeli senza sforzo, altri per i quali è impossibile essere fedeli. Siamo diversi, non ti crocifiggere chiedendoti perchè i suoi valori sono diversi dai tuoi: da quello che sono riuscita a capire *sapevi dall'inizio di aver cercato un legame con una persona* *che legami non riesce ad averne*, sbaglio? Ci sono persone che rischiano la stabilità economica per il gioco d'azzardo, altre che rischiano la vita per sport estremi o per emozioni forti, altre che rischiano il legame con la persona che li ama per avere di continuo l'emozione del nuovo incontro, della conquista; forse non sono soddisfatte di sè stesse, forse è una forma di dipendenza, forse altro, ma questo non importa: non cambieranno se non lo vorranno, e forse anche volendolo... è difficile cambiare il modo di emozionarsi, perchè non lo controlliamo. Tu stessa hai parlato di gioco d'azzardo: allora forse prevedevi ciò che sarebbe stato, perchè avevi capito la sua natura...


Non sono del tutto d'accordo.
Lei probabilmente non riesce ad avere legami in questo momento: infine è giovane.
Ed è questo che fa stare più male: pensare che potrebbe mettere radici in futuro con qualcun altro/a che non sei tu.


----------



## tesla (21 Luglio 2011)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Ed è questo che fa stare più male: pensare che potrebbe mettere radici in futuro con qualcun altro/a che non sei tu.


 
non me, del suo futuro non mi interessa. ad essere sincera il presente mi fa male, ma non quello di adesso nel momento in cui scrivo, anche se i ricordi bruciano; a far male è pensare a quelle ore in cui, facendosi gli affari suoi, io non esistevo. 
eppure ero lì, attenta ai suoi sms, alle sue chiamate (che non ricevevo) al vivermi il piacere sottile di sentire la sua voce per telefono.
c'è una costellazione si sentimenti che si alternano, fra cui  "ma quanto ero cogliona e patetica?!".


----------



## Rabarbaro (21 Luglio 2011)

tesla ha detto:


> a far male è pensare a quelle ore in cui, facendosi gli affari suoi, io non esistevo.


Tesla,
Tu ora stai cercando i sintomi del mal sottile nei tuoi polmoni che non riescono a tossire sangue perchè sei convinta che una tisica, cui tu spalancavi le fauci come un cane sornione, ti abbia sputato in bocca.
Ma la sublime e malnata ricapitolazione che ti attorciglia i nervi con tenaglie roventi non ti sarà più utile, nè altrettanto complessa a realizzarsi, che il cercare di rigurgitare selettivamente gl'intatti canditi di tutti i panettoni, ivi compresi quelli comprati al discount dopo le feste solo perchè costavano la metà, che hai mangiato negli ultimi tre anni.
Perchè se esiste un modo affinchè la stanchezza sopraggiunga in fretta e ci colga fra le sue dolci braccia il Morfeo amico dei mangiatori di loto che beve nepente, esso è quello di sviscerare ogni frangente che ancora duole, e che ci duole tanto perchè era tanto bello assieme alla tanto indegna, innumerevoli volte, come sgranando un rosario di frattali di cui misurare il perimetro o recitando un mantra composto dalle infinite combinazioni e permutazioni, anche insensate, dei più comini ideogrammi orientali.
E tu ora, quale bulimica frazione di un animo offeso, vieni nel ricettacolo che fa da crisalide alla fede che manca negli animi altrui per sfiancare il tuo e rammollirlo di una dissenteria maligna finchè non ti prolasserà ogni poro di anemico risentimento per poi cadere sfiancata e gonfia di esaustione come i cirri sottili che si sentivano neri nembi di gravida tempesta.
Ora, tu non saresti bastata a riempire un mastello di zinco col buco sotto, così come non sarebbe bastata la fragranza di pesce morto contenuta nel mare ove le anguille felici vanno a figliare.
E la carne di lonza che si manifestava tra le costole della tua ragazza era più un colino per grosse passatelle che un ricettacolo coperto di un'impermeabile cerata gialla: era impossibile riempirla.
Ella è bucata, tu fluida.
E, sotto al sole della vita, anche lo Spongiebob più inzuppato si secca.
E tutte i membri narrati nella Canzone del Lund non potrebbero tapparne i buchi dell'anima.
Tu e lei siete due ragazze yuri, e magari funzionate come la teoria dei due soli contrapposta a quella del sole e della luna, quindi nulla ha a che vedere con la merlatura dei vostri castelli se l'imperatore dei cuori guerreggia colla papessa dei tarocchi.
Ella forse ti ha voluta come suiseki per il proprio cuore bonsai, cogliendone l'imperfezione e facendone un inguardabile boschetto di piante in numero pari!
Neppure un'armatura di Mithril protegge i cavalieri nati sotto il segno del ladrone e, se questi s'appaiano alle gnome della gilda delle bagasce, finiscono per perdere tutti i loro punti ascendente in breve tempo, più che se avessero bevuto pozione di fungo delle tombe e aneto!
Se questo, poi, è il tuo progetto per il perfezionamento dell'uomo, od anche solo il progetto Schiapparelli, mai potresti aver pensato che l'ultimo angelo da sconfiggere sarebbe stato proprio un essere umano, e questo è comprensibile, ma, dato che ciò è accaduto, è da combattere prima che penetri nel Central Dogma!

Prendi atto dell'ineluttabilità dell'emissione di grugniti da parte della carne di porco, vitupera quanto serve per nausearti e vivi felice!

Ciao!


----------



## MK (21 Luglio 2011)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Ed è questo che fa stare più male: pensare che potrebbe mettere radici in futuro con qualcun altro/a che non sei tu.


Radici chi tradisce con tanta leggerezza? Non ce ne sono di radici. A meno che il terreno che le accoglie sia disposto ad accettare il continuo andare a venire. Con altri/e. E' tutta una questione di scelte.


----------



## Sbriciolata (21 Luglio 2011)

tesla ha detto:


> non me, del suo futuro non mi interessa. ad essere sincera il presente mi fa male, ma non quello di adesso nel momento in cui scrivo, anche se i ricordi bruciano; a far male è pensare a quelle ore in cui, facendosi gli affari suoi, io non esistevo.
> eppure ero lì, attenta ai suoi sms, alle sue chiamate (che non ricevevo) al vivermi il piacere sottile di sentire la sua voce per telefono.
> c'è una costellazione si sentimenti che si alternano, fra cui "ma quanto ero cogliona e patetica?!".


Non sei stata patetica, hai amato.
Non sei stata cogliona, hai avuto fiducia.
Tu sei sempre esistita, lei ha scelto di agire alle tue spalle, e quindi tu c'eri.
Se tu sei capace di amare, di avere fiducia e non lo sei di ingannare hai tutta la mia ammirazione, non insultarti.


----------



## Amoremio (21 Luglio 2011)

tesla ha detto:


> non me, del suo futuro non mi interessa. ad essere sincera il presente mi fa male, ma non quello di adesso nel momento in cui scrivo, anche se i ricordi bruciano; a far male è pensare a quelle ore in cui, facendosi gli affari suoi, io non esistevo.
> eppure ero lì, attenta ai suoi sms, alle sue chiamate (che non ricevevo) al vivermi il piacere sottile di sentire la sua voce per telefono.
> c'è una costellazione si sentimenti che si alternano, fra cui "ma quanto ero *cogliona e patetica*?!".


c'è stato un momento in cui anch'io mi sono sentita così

ma un giorno ti colpirà la consapevolezza improvvisa che tu hai amato con tutta te stessa e lei non ha saputo farlo
che non ti ha messo da parte come "merce di poco valore" (così mi sentivo io) ma come chi non era neanche in grado di capire la rarità di ciò che aveva tra le mani
che non devi sentirti sminuita da ciò che è successo ma prendere atto che lei, agendo come ha fatto, ha sminuito sè stessa

a me è successo
poi si razionalizza e ridimensiona 
ma da lì è iniziata la mia rinascita
lì è risgorgata la forza che mi conoscevo, senza la quale non sembravo più io neanche a me stessa

vedrai che capiterà anche a te


----------



## contepinceton (21 Luglio 2011)

tesla ha detto:


> leggendo questo forum mi sembra una delle speranze più mal riposte, si fanno beccare tutti  anche perchè oscar per la miglior interpretazione non ne hanno ancora assegnati, per la mancanza di candidati.
> la buona notizia per noi traditi è questa, la brutta è che ci perdiamo in ogni caso.
> 
> 
> ...


Mica vero...
I più sono prudenti e mollano tutto se le acque si fanno cattive...


----------



## tesla (21 Luglio 2011)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Ella forse ti ha voluta come suiseki per il proprio cuore bonsai, cogliendone l'imperfezione e facendone un inguardabile boschetto di piante in numero pari!
> !


non sapevo cosa fosse il suiseki, mi sono dovuta documentare lo ammetto; lo accolgo come uno splendido complimento 
credo di non aver mai letto nulla di più ermetico dei tuoi post, ma l'incredibile sforzo necessario alla lettura e alla comprensione è ampiamente ripagato dall'intelligente sensibilità delle tue parole e dalle potenti immagini che evochi; in questo ultimo, le immagini sono devastanti  colpi d'artiglieria che sgretolano, con mio sollievo, quella poca malinconia residua al pensiero di lei.



Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Non sei stata patetica, hai amato.
> Non sei stata cogliona, hai avuto fiducia.
> Tu sei sempre esistita, lei ha scelto di agire alle tue spalle, e quindi tu c'eri.
> Se tu sei capace di amare, di avere fiducia e non lo sei di ingannare hai tutta la mia ammirazione, non insultarti.


 


Amoremio ha detto:


> c'è stato un momento in cui anch'io mi sono sentita così
> 
> ma un giorno ti colpirà la consapevolezza improvvisa che tu hai amato con tutta te stessa e lei non ha saputo farlo
> che non ti ha messo da parte come "merce di poco valore" (così mi sentivo io) ma come chi non era neanche in grado di capire la rarità di ciò che aveva tra le mani
> ...


ragazze, vi ringrazio! 





contepinceton ha detto:


> Mica vero...
> I più sono prudenti e mollano tutto se le acque si fanno cattive...


che vita complicata...per due colpetti a destra e sinistra


----------



## contepinceton (22 Luglio 2011)

tesla ha detto:


> non sapevo cosa fosse il suiseki, mi sono dovuta documentare lo ammetto; lo accolgo come uno splendido complimento
> credo di non aver mai letto nulla di più ermetico dei tuoi post, ma l'incredibile sforzo necessario alla lettura e alla comprensione è ampiamente ripagato dall'intelligente sensibilità delle tue parole e dalle potenti immagini che evochi; in questo ultimo, le immagini sono devastanti  colpi d'artiglieria che sgretolano, con mio sollievo, quella poca malinconia residua al pensiero di lei.
> 
> 
> ...


Donna!
Già lo dissi una sporca guerra...
Dove molti di noi sono caduti.
Ma finchè c'è musica si balla!


----------



## tesla (22 Luglio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Donna!
> Già lo dissi una sporca guerra...
> Dove molti di noi sono caduti.
> Ma finchè c'è musica si balla!


 
allora vuoi dire che si è trasformato anche l'amore in guerra? non c'è il limite al peggio... 
preferisco ballare da sola a questo punto piuttosto che seguire la musica come un burattino, avrò meno emozioni, ma quelle poche saranno vere... e se mi guarderò la mattina allo specchio, non avrò lasciato cadaveri crivellati sul mio cammino.
ho scoperto che posso guardare un film da sola, far foto come prima ma con gli amici invece che con lei, che un tramonto è bello anche se lo vedono un paio di occhi soltanto e non lo dividono con nessun altro.. c'è lo stesso ed è rosso uguale.
finchè non troverò qualcuno che condividerà la mia strada, con un po' di rispetto e sincerità, ne farò a meno; a me di un corpo fasullo e di un'emozione passeggera non importa niente.


----------



## astonished (23 Luglio 2011)

tesla ha detto:


> allora vuoi dire che si è trasformato anche l'amore in guerra? non c'è il limite al peggio...
> preferisco ballare da sola a questo punto piuttosto che seguire la musica come un burattino, avrò meno emozioni, ma quelle poche saranno vere... e se mi guarderò la mattina allo specchio, non avrò lasciato cadaveri crivellati sul mio cammino.
> ho scoperto che posso guardare un film da sola, far foto come prima ma con gli amici invece che con lei, che un tramonto è bello anche se lo vedono un paio di occhi soltanto e non lo dividono con nessun altro.. c'è lo stesso ed è rosso uguale.
> finchè non troverò qualcuno che condividerà la mia strada, con un po' di rispetto e sincerità, ne farò a meno; a me di un corpo fasullo e di un'emozione passeggera non importa niente.



Brava: è più facile a dirsi che ad esserne convinti veramente ma è vero quello che dici ed è da questa posizione di non dipendenza che devi ricominciare, e devi farlo partendo da te stessa e contando solo su te stessa, almeno in questa fase poi si vedrà ma ora è su di te che devi concentrarti. Questo vale sempre, secondo me, e dovrebbe essere l'atteggiamento comune di chi scopre che l'altro non ha saputo ricambiare lo stesso bene che gli si è voluto.

Ciao :up:


----------



## contepinceton (23 Luglio 2011)

tesla ha detto:


> allora vuoi dire che si è trasformato anche l'amore in guerra? non c'è il limite al peggio...
> preferisco ballare da sola a questo punto piuttosto che seguire la musica come un burattino, avrò meno emozioni, ma quelle poche saranno vere... e se mi guarderò la mattina allo specchio, non avrò lasciato cadaveri crivellati sul mio cammino.
> ho scoperto che posso guardare un film da sola, far foto come prima ma con gli amici invece che con lei, che un tramonto è bello anche se lo vedono un paio di occhi soltanto e non lo dividono con nessun altro.. c'è lo stesso ed è rosso uguale.
> finchè non troverò qualcuno che condividerà la mia strada, con un po' di rispetto e sincerità, ne farò a meno; a me di un corpo fasullo e di un'emozione passeggera non importa niente.


Oh poffarre...
Hai ragione!
Questo intendo dire quando mi accorsi di attorniarmi di persone sbagliate per me.
Ma il problema è un altro:
Guarda film con chi adora il cinema...e non proporlo a chi lo detesta...
Guarda un tramonto con chi lo sa apprezzare...
Ma una cosa te la dico di cuore: chi ci ama VERAMENTE sa fare di noi degli autentici prodigi...
Per esempio: io mi sono sempre sentito un invornito cronico con il ballo...
Ma una donna è riuscita perfino a farmi ballare il liscio eh? E non sono andato così male...ha saputo come prendermi...e non sto scherzando!

Tu sai quanto male si sta a vedere costantemente vilipesi e travisati i nostri sforzi?
Poi ci sono persone che pensano di venir capite solo urlando più forte e ribadendo sempre una cosa: LA LORO RAGIONE.

e neanche si accorgono di quanto male fanno...


----------



## tesla (25 Luglio 2011)

aggiorno la mia situazione dicendo che, mio malgrado, sono spesso assalita dalla voglia di scriverle un sms velenoso.
in parte sono convinta di aver detto tutto quello che c'era da dire, anche se in 4 sms non si può sfogare tutta la rabbia, l'umiliazione e in parte sono convinta che sia perfettamente inutile, in fondo se ci fosse una coscienza da scalfire non saremmo a questi punti.

probabilmente non riesco a fare la pace col cervello  percui razionalizzo la vicenda, dicendomi che era inevitabile (visto il tipo) mentre dall'altro penso che non possa essere vero o almeno credibile e/o sopportabile.
non so se il paragone sia calzante, ma mi sembra di vivere un'esperienza aliena, tipo incontro ravvicinato del terzo tipo, percui l'essere che ho davanti, tentacolato, verde pisello, magari con un testone tipo E.T. non può veramente essere davanti a me


----------



## Sbriciolata (25 Luglio 2011)

tesla ha detto:


> aggiorno la mia situazione dicendo che, mio malgrado, sono spesso assalita dalla voglia di scriverle un sms velenoso.
> in parte sono convinta di aver detto tutto quello che c'era da dire, anche se in 4 sms non si può sfogare tutta la rabbia, l'umiliazione e in parte sono convinta che sia perfettamente inutile, in fondo se ci fosse una coscienza da scalfire non saremmo a questi punti.
> 
> probabilmente non riesco a fare la pace col cervello  percui razionalizzo la vicenda, dicendomi che era inevitabile (visto il tipo) mentre dall'altro penso che non possa essere vero o almeno credibile e/o sopportabile.
> non so se il paragone sia calzante, ma mi sembra di vivere un'esperienza aliena, tipo incontro ravvicinato del terzo tipo, percui l'essere che ho davanti, tentacolato, verde pisello, magari con un testone tipo E.T. non può veramente essere davanti a me


 Cara, la rabbia è una compagna di questo viaggio: la voglia di buttare fuori tutto viene ogni giorno anche a me, a volte riesco a trattenermi, a volte no. Capisco quello che dici sulla forma aliena che ti trovi davanti: io a volte ho sobbalzato letteralmente, è una sensazione anche difficile da spiegare... io mi dico ogni giorno che con il tempo farà meno male, che con il tempo smetterà di essere un pensiero onnipresente... un abbraccio forte


----------



## Nausicaa (26 Luglio 2011)

tesla ha detto:


> perchè luminosa, solare, energia pura.
> sono stata in paradiso e contemporaneamente all'inferno, svariate volte.
> di chi è la voce allora? la mia? credo sia la naturale conseguenza: cerca dell'altro e mi accantona---->non sono abbastanza



Un problema delle persone che sono energia pura, è che tendono come l'energia ad andare dove gli pare fregandosene delle conseguenze, e non solo in una direzione.

Ma a parte ciò.

Può essere benissimo che tu non fossi abbastanza per lei. A questo devi riuscire a guardare con la convinzione che tu sei più che abbastanza, eccezionale, per te e per altri.
Nessuno è abbastanza per tutti. 

Io stavo con una persona che nel salutarmi, mi ha descritto come donna che vuole essere buona e che in realtà è cattiva e invidiosa.
Come persona che è una fallita e che non riuscirà a fare mai nulla.
Come egoista, stupida, aculturarata (mi si permetta  e scusa Lothar)
Come manipolatrice e incapace di empatia.
Eccetera.

Aveva diversi motivi per non vedermi come la persona migliore del mondo, ma erano comunque giudizi che venivano da anni.
Ho scoperto che mi considerava ottusa e non empatica e egoista e superficiale etc da anni.

Io non mi considero così. Mi vedo e mi vedo riflessa negli occhi degli altri e non mi vedo così.
Ero così per lui però, indubitabilmente.

Non sei stata "tutto" per la tua ex.
Ma questo non significa assolutamente nulla.


----------



## Nausicaa (26 Luglio 2011)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Non tutti i traditori si presentano col cilicio: solo quelli che sanno di aver tradito anche se stessi. Ci sono persone che come me e a quello che capisco come te, che sono fedeli senza sforzo, altri per i quali è impossibile essere fedeli. Siamo diversi, non ti crocifiggere chiedendoti perchè i suoi valori sono diversi dai tuoi: da quello che sono riuscita a capire sapevi dall'inizio di aver cercato un legame con una persona che legami non riesce ad averne, sbaglio? *Ci sono persone che rischiano la stabilità economica per il gioco d'azzardo, altre che rischiano la vita per sport estremi o per emozioni forti, altre che rischiano il legame con la persona che li ama per avere di continuo l'emozione del nuovo incontro, della conquista; forse non sono soddisfatte di sè stesse, forse è una forma di dipendenza, forse altro, ma questo non importa: non cambieranno se non lo vorranno, e forse anche volendolo... è difficile cambiare il modo di emozionarsi, perchè non lo controlliamo.* Tu stessa hai parlato di gioco d'azzardo: allora forse prevedevi ciò che sarebbe stato, perchè avevi capito la sua natura...


Mi piace questo tuo post...


----------



## tesla (26 Luglio 2011)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Un problema delle persone che sono energia pura, è che tendono come l'energia ad andare dove gli pare fregandosene delle conseguenze, e non solo in una direzione.
> 
> .


parole sacrosante alle quali aggiungo che però le persone "energia pura" sono solite sostenere di non essere felici per come sono; amano i loro slanci, ma li temono, come fonte di instabilità, perchè a un grande slancio segue generalmente un grande tonfo, se non si è più che provetti piloti.
in questo modo si parano grandemente il cul*, affermando di essere le prime vittime di loro stessi e spingendo la persona che gli sta accanto a cercare in ogni modo di donare loro stabilità e conforto.
grandi depressioni seguite da grandi slanci e dalla consapevolezza che "non sono fatta per vivere in coppia"... però, nel momento in cui mi allontano perchè se tu non sei fatta per vivere in coppia, nella noiosa fedeltà, e deduco che è meglio per me fuggire a grande distanza, allora mi rincorri dicendo "non posso fare a meno di te".

come sempre concludo con la mia chiosa: facciamo pace col cervello :mrgreen:


----------



## Nausicaa (26 Luglio 2011)

tesla ha detto:


> parole sacrosante alle quali aggiungo che però le persone "energia pura" sono solite sostenere di non essere felici per come sono; amano i loro slanci, ma li temono, come fonte di instabilità, perchè a un grande slancio segue generalmente un grande tonfo, se non si è più che provetti piloti.
> in questo modo si parano grandemente il cul*, affermando di essere le prime vittime di loro stessi e spingendo la persona che gli sta accanto a cercare in ogni modo di donare loro stabilità e conforto.
> grandi depressioni seguite da grandi slanci e dalla consapevolezza che "non sono fatta per vivere in coppia"... però, nel momento in cui mi allontano perchè se tu non sei fatta per vivere in coppia, nella noiosa fedeltà, e deduco che è meglio per me fuggire a grande distanza, allora mi rincorri dicendo "non posso fare a meno di te".
> 
> come sempre concludo con la mia chiosa: facciamo pace col cervello :mrgreen:



Bipolare allora?
Capita. 

Magari è fatta per avere compagna e amichette varie.
E con tutto il rispetto per te, non lo dico con sarcasmo. 
Il problema alla fine è sempre quello di sincerità e rispetto. Dillo quello che pensi di poter dare e quello che non sei disposta a dare. L'altra parte deciderà di conseguenza.


----------



## Tubarao (26 Luglio 2011)

tesla ha detto:


> come sempre concludo con la mia chiosa: facciamo pace col cervello :mrgreen:


Come non quotarti.

C'è la firma di un utente, che purtroppo ora scrive poco, che recita:

"Conosci te stesso.........e non rompere il cazzo a me".

:up:


----------



## tesla (26 Luglio 2011)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Bipolare allora?
> .


lo sospetto 



Tubarao ha detto:


> Come non quotarti.
> 
> 
> "Conosci te stesso.........e non rompere il cazzo a me".


dovremmo farci una maglietta con questa scritta


----------



## Tubarao (27 Luglio 2011)

tesla ha detto:


> lo sospetto
> 
> dovremmo farci una maglietta con questa scritta


Ci pensavo proprio ieri: sono arrivato ad un punto in cui un bel culo e due belle tette possono ben poco contro il fascino di una donna che non è in perenne lotta (spesso perdendo) col proprio cervello.

Ancora devo capire se è una cosa buona oppure no però.......faroVVi sapere.


----------



## Sterminator (27 Luglio 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Ci pensavo proprio ieri: sono arrivato ad un punto in cui un bel culo e due belle tette possono ben poco contro il fascino di una donna che non è in perenne lotta (spesso perdendo) col proprio cervello.
> 
> Ancora devo capire se è una cosa buona oppure no però.......faroVVi sapere.


La prossima fase e' quella delle ragazzine...

auguri...

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## melania (27 Luglio 2011)

Ciao Tesla,
....volevo solo darti il benvenuto, giacché....mi pare ti abbiano già dato i consigli migliori...
Fatti forza...mi sembri molto avanti già nel cammino.


----------



## tesla (27 Luglio 2011)

melania ha detto:


> Ciao Tesla,
> ....volevo solo darti il benvenuto, giacché....mi pare ti abbiano già dato i consigli migliori...
> Fatti forza...mi sembri molto avanti già nel cammino.


 
grazie, sono talmente avanti in effetti da essere quasi preoccupata! sono trascorsi solo due mesi e ho pochi segni di cedimento verso il baratro per quella che considero la storia da "una nella vita"


----------



## Tubarao (27 Luglio 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> La prossima fase e' quella delle ragazzine...
> 
> auguri...
> 
> :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


Tu ti stai Lotharizzando e non te ne stai accorgendo :mrgreen:

Stò tuo post ha  la stessa valenza di calare l'asso di denari dopo che il compagno ha bussato a bastoni.....identtica.


----------



## Nocciola (27 Luglio 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> La prossima fase e' quella delle ragazzine...
> 
> auguri...
> 
> :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


Mi sa che non hai capito.....


----------



## Nocciola (27 Luglio 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Tu ti stai Lotharizzando e non te ne stai accorgendo :mrgreen:
> 
> Stò tuo post ha la stessa valenza di calare l'asso di denari dopo che il compagno ha bussato a bastoni.....identtica.


Ecco appunto


----------



## Amoremio (27 Luglio 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Tu ti stai Lotharizzando e non te ne stai accorgendo :mrgreen:
> 
> Stò tuo post ha la stessa valenza di *calare l'asso di denari dopo che il compagno ha bussato a bastoni*.....identtica.


quoto :up:


----------



## Sterminator (27 Luglio 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Tu ti stai Lotharizzando e non te ne stai accorgendo :mrgreen:
> 
> Stò tuo post ha  la stessa valenza di calare l'asso di denari dopo che il compagno ha bussato a bastoni.....identtica.


Sono fasi della vita cumpa'...:mrgreen:

ripeto, tra na' decina d'anni sarai nella fase "ragazzine" e della cerebrale te sarai rotto come adesso della bonazza...

comunque ri-auguri...

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Amoremio (27 Luglio 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Sono fasi della vita cumpa'...:mrgreen:
> 
> ripeto, tra na' decina d'anni sarai nella fase "ragazzine" e della cerebrale te sarai rotto come adesso della bonazza...
> 
> ...


quindi all'evoluzione segue inesorabile la decadenza :mrgreen:


----------



## Sterminator (27 Luglio 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> quindi all'evoluzione segue inesorabile la decadenza :mrgreen:


Questione di punti di vista...:mrgreen:

mi cognato che sta con una di 20 anni, dice che sta da dio...

con la cessa che gli ha pure distrutto qualche settimana fa na' macchina da 80k...

:carneval::carneval::carneval:


----------



## Amoremio (27 Luglio 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Questione di punti di vista...:mrgreen:
> 
> mi cognato che sta con una di 20 anni, dice che sta da dio...
> 
> :carneval::carneval::carneval:


ma tuo cognato non è detiene il guinness "pirla of the world"  :carneval:


----------



## Sterminator (27 Luglio 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> ma tuo cognato non è detiene il guinness "pirla of the world"  :carneval:


oh iesssss....:mrgreen:

leggi l'aggiunta....

:carneval::carneval::carneval:


----------



## Amoremio (27 Luglio 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> oh iesssss....:mrgreen:
> 
> leggi l'aggiunta....
> 
> :carneval::carneval::carneval:





Sterminator ha detto:


> ......
> con la cessa che gli ha pure distrutto qualche settimana fa na' macchina da 80k...
> 
> :carneval::carneval::carneval:


come diceva un mio amico

"l'importante è godere, non importa il come" :carneval::carneval::carneval:


----------



## Sterminator (27 Luglio 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> come diceva un mio amico
> 
> "*l'importante è godere*, non importa il come" :carneval::carneval::carneval:


Ah l'Audi senz'altro...

l'ha ripresa pure piu' cara per non aspettare...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## tesla (27 Luglio 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> come diceva un mio amico
> 
> "l'importante è godere, non importa il come" :carneval::carneval::carneval:


[/QUOTE]


è per quello che trovano le persone incastrate col pisello nei buchi delle panchine...


----------



## Amoremio (27 Luglio 2011)

> è per quello che trovano le persone incastrate col pisello nei buchi delle panchine...


è per quello che fanno le panchine coi buchi :carneval:


----------



## Sterminator (27 Luglio 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> è per quello che trovano le persone incastrate col pisello nei buchi delle panchine...


 
è per quello che fanno le panchine coi buchi :carneval:[/QUOTE]

E l'Emmenthal?

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Tubarao (27 Luglio 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Sono fasi della vita cumpa'...:mrgreen:
> 
> ripeto, tra na' decina d'anni sarai nella fase "ragazzine" e della cerebrale te sarai rotto come adesso della bonazza...
> 
> ...


Ma io mica stò nella fase della cerebrale.

Stò nella fase che mi acchiappa quella in pace col (a) mondo (b) se stessa (c) cervello. La figaggine, o la gioventù, è un optional, e come tutti gli optional è per definizione non indispensabile.


----------



## Sterminator (27 Luglio 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Ma io mica stò nella fase della cerebrale.
> 
> Stò nella fase che mi acchiappa quella in pace col (a) mondo (b) se stessa (c) cervello. La figaggine, o la gioventù, è un optional, e come tutti gli optional è per definizione non indispensabile.


Mica e' n'offesa...:mrgreen:

e poi manco era intesa come rompipalle intellettualoide....

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Mari' (29 Luglio 2011)

tesla ha detto:


> è per quello che trovano le persone incastrate col pisello nei buchi delle panchine...



Ricordo il caso :mrgreen: che figura di merda :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Daniele (31 Luglio 2011)

tesla ha detto:


> allora, la risposta sarebbe: surfa sulle onde del desiderio libero e non venire a cercare me!  perchè è da quando ci siamo conosciute che mi dici: che bello, mi dai stabilità, io sono così insicura, incasinata, disordinata  e tu invece hai certezze, ordine, sei sicura dei tuoi sentimenti.


Carissima, insicurezza, questa è la chiave di tutto. Impara a diffidare di chi insicuro vuole sicurezze da te, le prenderà anche da altri e come chi fa il mestiere più antico del mondo queste persone ripagano la persona stabile con "amore", ma che tipo? Amore finto? Amore vero? Amore dell'amore? Che vita ci si aspetta da queste persone? Nulla di buono carissima Tesla, ahhh che bel nome, peccato che a me ricorda Nikola Tesla, del quale ho visto tre giorni fa il memoriale :mrgreen: Ahhh, la scienza, mia amica unica e indiscussa.


----------



## tesla (31 Luglio 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Carissima, insicurezza, questa è la chiave di tutto. Impara a diffidare di chi insicuro vuole sicurezze da te, le prenderà anche da altri e come chi fa il mestiere più antico del mondo queste persone ripagano la persona stabile con "amore", ma che tipo? Amore finto? Amore vero? Amore dell'amore? Che vita ci si aspetta da queste persone? Nulla di buono carissima Tesla, ahhh che bel nome, peccato che a me ricorda Nikola Tesla, del quale ho visto tre giorni fa il memoriale :mrgreen: Ahhh, la scienza, mia amica unica e indiscussa.


 
prendere da tutti... opportunisti feroci ed egocentrici!
ah che tristezza


----------



## Daniele (31 Luglio 2011)

tesla ha detto:


> prendere da tutti... opportunisti feroci ed egocentrici!
> ah che tristezza


Non temere, anche tu potrsti diventarlo se ti ci applicassi per bene. Ti faccio un esempio, fino a 2 settimane fa non avevo il bisogno di un natante nella mia vita, anzi che ci facevo io di una barca? Poi 2 settimane con sempre motoscafi sotto gli occhi e varie ed eventuali più grandi mi hanno aperto gli occhi sul come alcune persone riescono ad avere  tutto questo e la mia risposta è che il più dellle volte è passando sulle persone. Ora mi dico, forse forse dovrei anche io passare sulle persone per comprarmi il mio "Hercules 2" (posterò le immagini del "Hercules 1" per farsi un sacco di risate) e la risposta con gli anni diventa sempre più "Si Daniele, perchè continuare ad essere retto se gli altri te lo mettono nel retto?"


----------



## contepinceton (31 Luglio 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Non temere, anche tu potrsti diventarlo se ti ci applicassi per bene. Ti faccio un esempio, fino a 2 settimane fa non avevo il bisogno di un natante nella mia vita, anzi che ci facevo io di una barca? Poi 2 settimane con sempre motoscafi sotto gli occhi e varie ed eventuali più grandi mi hanno aperto gli occhi sul come alcune persone riescono ad avere  tutto questo e la mia risposta è che il più dellle volte è passando sulle persone. Ora mi dico, forse forse dovrei anche io passare sulle persone per comprarmi il mio "Hercules 2" (posterò le immagini del "Hercules 1" per farsi un sacco di risate) e la risposta con gli anni diventa sempre più "Si Daniele, perchè continuare ad essere retto se gli altri te lo mettono nel retto?"


Forse un giorno scopri che gli altri sono retti, secondo il loro sistema di riferimento.
Scoprirai che gli altri, non vorrammo mai entrare nel tuo sistema di riferimento pur di essere retti.

Scoprirai che gli altri che te lo mettono nel retto...è solo una tua sega mentale...

Ricorda che solo chi ha bisogno si avvicina a te.
E se non hai nulla di buono da offrire o da dare...ti stanno lontani...semplicemente perchè SE NE FREGANO DI TE.


----------



## Daniele (31 Luglio 2011)

Conte, se una persona ci guadagna nel farti un danno, te lo mette felicemente nel retto, alla facciaccia.
Il mio sistema di rettitudine è di non fare agli altri quello che non piacerebbe essere fatto a te, solitamente però i traditori non gradiscono l'essere pluricornuti e quindi questo non lo capisco, se tradisci dovresti godere nell'essere tradito.


----------



## contepinceton (31 Luglio 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Conte, se una persona ci guadagna nel farti un danno, te lo mette felicemente nel retto, alla facciaccia.
> Il mio sistema di rettitudine è di non fare agli altri quello che non piacerebbe essere fatto a te, solitamente però i traditori non gradiscono l'essere pluricornuti e quindi questo non lo capisco, se tradisci dovresti godere nell'essere tradito.



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZpZhfmxYWOE


----------



## tesla (31 Luglio 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Si Daniele, perchè continuare ad essere retto se gli altri te lo mettono nel retto?"


perchè ho capito che la veria tragedia non è perdere una stronza che diceva di amarmi, ma perdere me stessa. sto lottando ogni giorno, ogni ora e ogni minuto della mia vita affinchè questo non accada, affinchè questo dolore non mi trasformi e non mi renda una persona peggiore, affinchè tutto quello in cui ho creduto si mantenga vivo in me. ..e perchè questo mondo di cacca, non è così di cacca o almeno non dappertutto... non mi avranno, per quanto dolore, delusione o risentimento io abbia dentro, non cederò trasformandomi a mia volta in un essere spregevole.
al massimo lo griderò in faccia a chiunque mi troverò davanti, probabilmente finirò in una camicia di forza o mi spaccheranno la faccia  ma almeno saranno stati gli altri a tradirmi, non io che ho tradito me stessa.



contepinceton ha detto:


> Forse un giorno scopri che gli altri sono retti, secondo il loro sistema di riferimento.
> Scoprirai che gli altri, non vorrammo mai entrare nel tuo sistema di riferimento pur di essere retti.
> 
> Scoprirai che gli altri che te lo mettono nel retto...è solo una tua sega mentale...
> ...


così è una visione un po' troppo crepuscolare, persino per me 



Daniele ha detto:


> se tradisci dovresti godere nell'essere tradito.


eh si certo, perchè sono scemi :rotfl:

la loro è una versione sentimentale  di "armiamoci e partite "


----------



## Daniele (31 Luglio 2011)

tesla ha detto:


> eh si certo, perchè sono scemi :rotfl:
> 
> la loro è una versione sentimentale  di "armiamoci e partite "


Carissima, io penso che chi tradisce ha qualcosa di meno nel cervello, la stupidità di credere di essere più furbo/a del partner. Questa stupidità è la differenza tra chi tradisce e chi no, io non ho neppure tradito me stesso, non ho rinnegato chi sono e come sono, mi sono semplicemente messo a bere come un ossesso e ho cercato di suicidarmi, in pieno accordo con quello che pensavo e che mai e poi mai avrei cambiato. Per cambiare idea di una persona devo avere un confronto e delle prove, poi le ho avute e ho capito che era solo una puttana chi mi ha tradito, da allora penso che le donne che mi hanno tradito sono tutte grandi puttane, l'unica cosa che hanno perso è la mia stima, la stima di una persona che ricorderanno sempre, se non sono paguri.


----------



## tesla (31 Luglio 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Carissima, io penso che chi tradisce ha qualcosa di meno nel cervello, la stupidità di credere di essere più furbo/a del partner. Questa stupidità è la differenza tra chi tradisce e chi no, io non ho neppure tradito me stesso, non ho rinnegato chi sono e come sono, mi sono semplicemente messo a bere come un ossesso e ho cercato di suicidarmi, in pieno accordo con quello che pensavo e che mai e poi mai avrei cambiato. Per cambiare idea di una persona devo avere un confronto e delle prove, poi le ho avute e ho capito che era solo una puttana chi mi ha tradito, da allora penso che le donne che mi hanno tradito sono tutte grandi puttane, l'unica cosa che hanno perso è la mia stima, la stima di una persona che ricorderanno sempre, se non sono paguri.


 
mi spiace davvero, l'hai presa tosta, fa davvero male trovare un proprio simile e leggere di come è stato abbattuto in volo. 
abbattuto eh, non "battuto", sei finito al tappeto ma ti sei rialzato :up:

questo è il mio secondo KO, del primo terribile ne porto ancora i segni, questo è meno tosto e meno doloroso, meno profondo. come mi hanno fatto notare qui però, non hanno voluto far del male a noi personalmente e intenzionalmente. hanno solo fatto i loro comodi, passando sul nostro corpo che casualmente era lì ai loro piedi


----------



## Daniele (31 Luglio 2011)

tesla ha detto:


> come mi hanno fatto notare qui però, non hanno voluto far del male a noi personalmente e intenzionalmente. hanno solo fatto i loro comodi, passando sul nostro corpo che casualmente era lì ai loro piedi


Il problema è che nella gestione del dopo ti accorgi se hanno voluto fare del male intenzionalmente, nel mio primo caso non c'era questa volontà, nel secondo c'era, semplicemente la volontà di issarsi in alto e stimarsi di più per aver abbattuto chi essa stessa stimava. E più bevevo e più mi facevo del male e più  lei si è sentita Dio in terra. 
Ma la ruota gira, ricordati sempre che nella vita l'equilibrio è sempre quello e alla fine tutti pagano il conto con l'oste a noi stà solo il compito di guardare e sorridere al momento giusto e se possibile prendere bonariamente per il culo chi si sentiva tanto bravo dal passarla franca.


----------



## contepinceton (31 Luglio 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Carissima, io penso che chi tradisce ha qualcosa di meno nel cervello, la stupidità di credere di essere più furbo/a del partner. Questa stupidità è la differenza tra chi tradisce e chi no, io non ho neppure tradito me stesso, non ho rinnegato chi sono e come sono, mi sono semplicemente messo a bere come un ossesso e ho cercato di suicidarmi, in pieno accordo con quello che pensavo e che mai e poi mai avrei cambiato. Per cambiare idea di una persona devo avere un confronto e delle prove, poi le ho avute e ho capito che era solo una puttana chi mi ha tradito, da allora penso che le donne che mi hanno tradito sono tutte grandi puttane, l'unica cosa che hanno perso è la mia stima, la stima di una persona che ricorderanno sempre, se non sono paguri.


Sai una cosa?
Da come conosco io le donne...
Parlo SOLO di quelle che ho frequentato intimamente...ok?
Non generalizzo...
Hanno una cosa in comune...
Possono trasformarsi in santa maria goretti...quanto nelle peggiori puttane.
Dipende che cosa si scatena dentro di loro...o peggio dipende molto, magari, da come io mi comporto con loro.
Ma su una cosa sarei d'accordo con te...una donna quando non gliene frega più niente di te, o non ti stima più...non è che passi la vita a sacrificarsi invano...
Pore donne che ti devono ricordare come il peggiore dei loro incubi!


----------



## Daniele (31 Luglio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Pore donne che ti devono ricordare come il peggiore dei loro incubi!


No, lei si ricorderà di me come la persona che ha ucciso dentro, ne è conscia, che credi? Si ricorderà di me come la persona che la fece piangere sulla sua spalla per la morte di suo nonno, di quello che scoprendo tutto non l'ha presa a botte ma è stato in silenzio in disparte fino a  che il nonno non era stato sepellito...giorni in cui sono stati fatti due funerali, uno alla salma e l'altro a me stesso.
Da allora, come ricorda mia madre, qualcosa è andato via, qualcosa è morto in me e così permarrò fino a che quel contenitore che è il mio corpo avrà vita.


----------



## contepinceton (1 Agosto 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> No, lei si ricorderà di me come la persona che ha ucciso dentro, ne è conscia, che credi? Si ricorderà di me come la persona che la fece piangere sulla sua spalla per la morte di suo nonno, di quello che scoprendo tutto non l'ha presa a botte ma è stato in silenzio in disparte fino a  che il nonno non era stato sepellito...giorni in cui sono stati fatti due funerali, uno alla salma e l'altro a me stesso.
> Da allora, come ricorda mia madre, qualcosa è andato via, qualcosa è morto in me e così permarrò fino a che quel contenitore che è il mio corpo avrà vita.


Sai una cosa?
Ho imparato a fregarmene e a ridere dei torti subiti...
Ogni tanto faccio un tombale e mi dico chi se ne frega?
Sempre meglio tenere o mantenere o recuperare le cose belle che ci sono state, ci sono o ci saranno tra me e una donna.
Se ti do tanto la caccia è perchè uno come te mi infastidisce e non poco, con i suoi dettami e regole del cazzo.
Mi riporta in continuazione ad una situazione spiacevole che ho vissuto molti anni fa, e mi provoca la stessa reazione che provo con Amoremio, anch'io potrei mettermi lì e raccontarti quanto lei sia stata stronza, puttana, troia, a lasciare me per poi sposare uno con cui mi aveva straspergiurato che non avrebbe mai più avuto a che fare.

Oddio pensa che delusione, pensa che disgrazia, che immane tragedia, che affronto ho subito.

Ora sono un uomo di 44 anni.
Insomma sorrido e giustifico la mia rabbia, la mia delusione, il mio dolore ecc..ecc..ecc...ma ero solo uno sciocco giovane 23enne innamorato, uno sciocco che andava avanti per la sua strada senza aprire gli occhi sugli eventi.

MA.....(bestema)....la vita è andata avanti. Molto avanti.

Non oso pensare a cosa sarebbe la mia vita se io fossi ancora bloccato là...

Quindi più ti ostini con questa manfrina: Lei mi ha tradito...più (scusami) ti fai compatire e ridere dietro dal mondo intero.

Poi io sono fedele.
Ha ragione Marì: una donna alla volta.
Of course: se sto trombando con una...non posso al tempo stesso essere a letto con un'altra.
Non ho il ciccio fatto a spina bifida! XD.

Ma dammi una sola buona ragione per cui io debba far pagare ad un'altra donna gli affronti subita da quell'altra.

Quante storie solo perchè ha scopato con un altro che non sei tu...quante storie...


----------



## Daniele (1 Agosto 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Quante storie solo perchè ha scopato con un altro che non sei tu...quante storie...


No, quante storie per le ballle subite, per le finte giustificazioni, per le mie evidenti colpe che mi sono state rinfacciate e che per sua stupidità erano oltretutto colpe sue che ha voluto buttare sulla mia persona, quante storie per l'essere caduto giù e l'unica cosa detta da lei che ne fu la colpevole non fu un "Scusami davvero, sono una stronza!" ma un, "Che ci posso fare? In fondo non sono la tua ragazza e non ti devo nulla, quindi come sei caduto ti sistemerai da solo!" Peccato che lei fu la causa evidente di questo casino. Quante storie per l'essermi sentito stupido, idiota e deficiente nell'essere andato ad aiutarla in un suo momento grigio senza che io dovessi farlo (viste le parole da lei usate contro di me, perchè io non stando con lei, lei dava per scontato il mio dovere???)
Semplicemente non è lo scopare con gli altri, ma il contorno, che fu quasi piatto principale di quel patetico ragazzetto che si scopò.


----------



## contepinceton (1 Agosto 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> No, quante storie per le ballle subite, per le finte giustificazioni, per le mie evidenti colpe che mi sono state rinfacciate e che per sua stupidità erano oltretutto colpe sue che ha voluto buttare sulla mia persona, quante storie per l'essere caduto giù e l'unica cosa detta da lei che ne fu la colpevole non fu un "Scusami davvero, sono una stronza!" ma un, "Che ci posso fare? In fondo non sono la tua ragazza e non ti devo nulla, quindi come sei caduto ti sistemerai da solo!" Peccato che lei fu la causa evidente di questo casino. Quante storie per l'essermi sentito stupido, idiota e deficiente nell'essere andato ad aiutarla in un suo momento grigio senza che io dovessi farlo (viste le parole da lei usate contro di me, perchè io non stando con lei, lei dava per scontato il mio dovere???)
> Semplicemente non è lo scopare con gli altri, ma il contorno, che fu quasi piatto principale di quel patetico ragazzetto che si scopò.



Leggi bene il rosso.

Poi dai casso...quando non ci si ascolta, non ci si capisce, ci si irrigidisce sulle proprie posizioni: risultato?
Ognuno dei due è impossibilitato a vedere le cose dal punto di vista dell'altro.
TUtti noi sposati: siamo pratici di queste faccendine.


----------



## Daniele (1 Agosto 2011)

Io non caddi da solo, caddi buttato a terra da lei e lei se ne lavò le mani. Dico solo che chi rompe deve saper pagare, poi sfancularsi alla grande, perchè se continui a fare danni e fottertene, prima o poi i danneggiati se la prenderanno a morte con te...e ci sono danni che basta fare una sola volta per essere odiati.


----------



## contepinceton (1 Agosto 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Io non caddi da solo, caddi buttato a terra da lei e lei se ne lavò le mani. Dico solo che chi rompe deve saper pagare, poi sfancularsi alla grande, perchè se continui a fare danni e fottertene, prima o poi i danneggiati se la prenderanno a morte con te...e ci sono danni che basta fare una sola volta per essere odiati.


Ergo ti sei fatto buttare a terra da una donnicciola...a nemo ben.
Ecco cosa è per me avere palle.
Stare in piedi a qualsiasi costo.
Questo sono riuscito a farlo...casso se ci sono riuscito...
Ora posso venire anche tradito, abbandonato, lasciato...ecc..ecc...
IO resto il padrone assoluto della mia vita.
Ma guarda come ti sei ridotto.
Ecco perchè io amo solo certe donne:
Donne massacrate dalle sventure...ma anzichè piangere e snifotare si rimboccano le mani e vanno avanti.

Certo che se ne lavò le mani...ma che cosa ti credevi?

Ok allora se i danneggiati se la prendono a morte...i danneggiatori dovranno incazzarsi sul serio.


----------



## Daniele (1 Agosto 2011)

Caro conte, sai cosa significa avere un padre morto ammazzato? Riesci a comprenderlo? Sai cosa significa avere 11 anni ed essere soli, immensamente soli? Sai cosa significa essere abbandonati da un padre da un momento all'altro? Sai che criticità porta questa situazione? Sai che ho tenuto botta ad un tradimento perfettamente? Sai che però intuì allora che non avrei retto ad un secondo? perchè le chiesi di non tradirmi, perchè sapevo che non mi donasse il costume da renna? Credi che io sia così stupido dal non aver previsto quasi tutte le situazioni peggiori e non ho provato a cercare di evitarle? peccato che per le situazioni peggiori avrei dovuto avere una mano esterna, che non mi fu data da nessuno e mai, neppure le persone che dicono di volermi bene.
Ti sei piegato per un nulla tu, io sono ancora fedele a me stesso con un cadavere sulle mie spalle, pensa un poco.


----------



## contepinceton (1 Agosto 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Caro conte, sai cosa significa avere un padre morto ammazzato? Riesci a comprenderlo? Sai cosa significa avere 11 anni ed essere soli, immensamente soli? Sai cosa significa essere abbandonati da un padre da un momento all'altro? Sai che criticità porta questa situazione? Sai che ho tenuto botta ad un tradimento perfettamente? Sai che però intuì allora che non avrei retto ad un secondo? perchè le chiesi di non tradirmi, perchè sapevo che non mi donasse il costume da renna? Credi che io sia così stupido dal non aver previsto quasi tutte le situazioni peggiori e non ho provato a cercare di evitarle? peccato che per le situazioni peggiori avrei dovuto avere una mano esterna, che non mi fu data da nessuno e mai, neppure le persone che dicono di volermi bene.
> Ti sei piegato per un nulla tu, io sono ancora fedele a me stesso con un cadavere sulle mie spalle, pensa un poco.


Ah tu saresti un uomo in piedi e consapevole?
Alla tua età tenevo già famiglia e mutuo da pagare.
Ti racconto un fatto.
Siamo al corso antifumo.
Lì ho conosciuto una bella signora che mi faceva il filo.
Una sera lei sbottò, e il psicoterapeuta non riuscii a gestire la situazione.
Lei aveva il marito morto per il cancro polmonare, ed esordii tutta agitata dicendo voi non capite quanto ho sofferto io...
Ora da un lato c'era lei che rivendicava commiserazione e io che cercavo di consolarla...dall'altro persone indignate che uscivano dalla sala.
Sembrava che si fosse ingenerato un assurdo meccanismo per cui, c'era la gara a chi avesse sofferto di più...e l'indignazione generale perchè bene o male ognuno ha i propri dolori...e le proprie disgrazie.
Ok, sei rimasto orfano, ma non dici in che razza di guai si era cacciato tuo padre, per fare questa fine qui.
Ma porca miseria...se domani impari a reggere al tradimento...domani sarà qualcosa d'altro a mandarti in crisi...tipo la perdita del lavoro...l'essere lasciato ecc...ecc...

Ma porco can...quale donna sana di mente, sposerebbe un uomo che le dice...occhio eh...se mi tradisci io mi ammazzo...o ammazzo te...
Tutti noi partiamo con buone intenzioni e saldi principi...poi si sanno come vanno certe cose...

Credi forse...che io non abbia mai visto la mia ragazza con il cuoricino che inizia a battere per un altro? Scene patetiche...ma non ci si può fare nulla...nulla.


----------



## Daniele (1 Agosto 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ah tu saresti un uomo in piedi e consapevole?
> Alla tua età tenevo già famiglia e mutuo da pagare.


Guarda che tenere un mutuo ed avere famiglia non è indice di essere un uomo, anzi direi proprio che non centra un cazzo con quello e tu lo ripeti come un nastro rotto, mio fratello ebbe sua figlia a 17 anni e così via e fidati...non era per nulla un uomo maturo anche 10 anni dopo.


----------



## Daniele (1 Agosto 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma porco can...quale donna sana di mente, sposerebbe un uomo che le dice...occhio eh...se mi tradisci io mi ammazzo...o ammazzo te...
> Tutti noi partiamo con buone intenzioni e saldi principi...poi si sanno come vanno certe cose...
> 
> Credi forse...che io non abbia mai visto la mia ragazza con il cuoricino che inizia a battere per un altro? Scene patetiche...ma non ci si può fare nulla...nulla.


Io non dissi mai e poi mai queste cose, ma le dissi "Se ti accorgi di provare qualcosa per qualcun'altro, per piacere lasciami prima, perchè non posso sopportare un altro tradimento, mi farebbe un male incredibile, distruggerebbe tutto il lavoro che ho fatto dopo la morte di mio padre".
Mai detto che mi sarei ammazzato e che l'avrei ammazzata, mai importato che lei potesse innamorarsi di un altro, anzi lo avevo messo in conto e per questo le avevo detto quello.
Peccato che lei del tizio non si potè neppure innamorare, perchè in 5 minuti netti prima del pompino non hai grandiosi momenti di condivisione...lei fu una puttana a basso costo per lui, solo alcuen paroline che lei voleva sentire per la sua autostima, una mignotta a costo troppo basso.


----------



## contepinceton (2 Agosto 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Io non dissi mai e poi mai queste cose, ma le dissi "Se ti accorgi di provare qualcosa per qualcun'altro, per piacere lasciami prima, perchè non posso sopportare un altro tradimento, mi farebbe un male incredibile, distruggerebbe tutto il lavoro che ho fatto dopo la morte di mio padre".
> Mai detto che mi sarei ammazzato e che l'avrei ammazzata, mai importato che lei potesse innamorarsi di un altro, anzi lo avevo messo in conto e per questo le avevo detto quello.
> Peccato che lei del tizio non si potè neppure innamorare, perchè in 5 minuti netti prima del pompino non hai grandiosi momenti di condivisione...lei fu una puttana a basso costo per lui, solo alcuen paroline che lei voleva sentire per la sua autostima, una mignotta a costo troppo basso.


Allora incazzati con te stesso per esserti innamorato di una puttana di bassa lega: colpa tua.
Chiedi a Lothar che è vecchio del mestiere...
Ti scegli come moglie quella che ha certe caratteristiche...e per le altre cose altre donnine compiacenti acconce alla bisogna: le donnine ti piacciono e non sei innamorato di loro...a loro piaci e non sono innamorate di te...
Con te si spassano e basta...
L'unico sistema certo per non essere traditi è...
Non legarsi affettivamente a nessuna persona.


----------



## Daniele (2 Agosto 2011)

Io le contestai solo l'avermi chiesto di andare a Roma per la morte di suo nonno pur sapendo lei di essere in torto verso di me, di avermi usato come  un kleeenex, come se nella mia vita non abbia mai avuto cose brutte, come se io dovessi avere le spalle larghe per tutto e sostenere il peso mio e suo. Io non ci sto nell'essere preso per il culo in questo modo, lo mal sopporto da chi non mi conosce, ma abbozzo, ma da chi mi conosce non lo accetto e avrei voluto un confronto, perchè solitamente le persone in questi casi hanno dei confronti, cosa che è mi è stata vietata perchè lei pur di non averlo mi minacciava di denuncia, anche se non avevo fatto nulla. Sai com'è in Italia, se vieni denunciato intanto la macchina della giustizia va avanti e ti ritrovi una forte serie di problemi fino a che non viene dimostrata la tua innocenza. Io volevo solo parlarle e sinceramente mandarla a fanculo, ho sempre detto che per me il telefono non è un metodo adatto per parlare, è solo un mezzo per messaggi di servizio veloci, io le cose importanti le tratto solo di persona, per miei motivi personali.


----------



## contepinceton (2 Agosto 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Io le contestai solo l'avermi chiesto di andare a Roma per la morte di suo nonno pur sapendo lei di essere in torto verso di me, di avermi usato come  un kleeenex, come se nella mia vita non abbia mai avuto cose brutte, come se io dovessi avere le spalle larghe per tutto e sostenere il peso mio e suo. Io non ci sto nell'essere preso per il culo in questo modo, lo mal sopporto da chi non mi conosce, ma abbozzo, ma da chi mi conosce non lo accetto e avrei voluto un confronto, perchè solitamente le persone in questi casi hanno dei confronti, cosa che è mi è stata vietata perchè lei pur di non averlo mi minacciava di denuncia, anche se non avevo fatto nulla. Sai com'è in Italia, se vieni denunciato intanto la macchina della giustizia va avanti e ti ritrovi una forte serie di problemi fino a che non viene dimostrata la tua innocenza. Io volevo solo parlarle e sinceramente mandarla a fanculo, ho sempre detto che per me il telefono non è un metodo adatto per parlare, è solo un mezzo per messaggi di servizio veloci, io le cose importanti le tratto solo di persona, per miei motivi personali.


1) Lei ti ha chiesto un favore.
2) Tu glielo facevi o meno a prescindere, sennò si finisce in quello che a me è sempre stato contestato: tu Conte non fai mai nulla per nulla.
3) Vanno così queste cose: se una persona non vuole incontrarti, è suo diritto, non un affronto a te.

Tu se sei signore, le dicevi, vorrei parlarti di persona, vienimi a trovare se ti va.
Lei non si fa più sentire: vuole solo dire che vuole essere lasciata in pace e che non gliene frega più un cazzo di te.

Per esempio: io fui lasciato.
Cercai di tornare da lei...con vari sistemi...ma ogni volta che la incrociavo trovavo in lei un muro sempre più alto di rancore, difese, astio...e smisi di cercarla...

Tutti noi trattiamo di persona le cose importanti per noi.
Ma bisogna vedere se sono importanti anche per gli altri.

Esempio: Io ti ho chiesto di venire al raduno, perchè per me è molto importante parlarti di persona.
Sei venuto?
NO.

Ergo?
Devo venire a Ferrara e spaccarti la faccia cucciolo?
Capisci?

Poi LASCIA PERDERE...hai una ragazza che ti vuole bene no?
Sta con lei...
Alcune donne ( non generalizzo) hanno una perfidia micidiale...lascia correre...


----------



## Daniele (2 Agosto 2011)

Lei mi aveva chieesto un favore la cui risposta sarebbe stata no se avessi saputo la verità, e lei ne era consapevole. Sono stato imbrogliato, sono stato messo in una brutta condizione che  lei sapeva non avrei retto...ma superato il suo di problema credo sarei potuto morire che lei sarebbe stata anche meglio.
Io le proposi di venire a Ferrara per parlare, io non ce la facevo sinceramente ad andare a Roma, stavo già  male e lei mi prese per il culo per un anno dicendo "a novembre!" e in quel mese mi disse..."assolutamente no!". 
Io so solo che dalla sua telefonata lei prova un poco di vergogna per quello che ha fatto, ma non quella che dovrebbe provare e mi chiedo come fa a vivere una persona senza problemi pur sapendo che ha quasi ucciso una persona? Come fa a farlo lei che piangeva chiedendosi come faceva a vivere il tizio che l'aveva investita senza chiederle scusa di persona? Con il suo passato l'ho trovata incoerente e alquanto stupida, come puoi permetterti di volere da altri quello che tu nella stessa condizione non fai???
Io al raduno non ci posso venire, perchè onestamente non voglio far sapere nulla alla mia ragazza di tutto questo, lei sa solo che sono stato con una puttana che mi ha tradito e che mi ha pportato al suicidio...non conosce neppure il suo nome e mai lo conoscerà, è conscia che odio quella persona dal fatto che lei dei suoi ex a volte parla, io è come se non avessi un passato.

Quando in futuro pian piano potrò uscire lo farò, nel frattempo  me ne sto a casa mia, anche se ammetto che Rabarbaro insistette l'ultima volta...e si, perchè lui ci sarebbe venuto se ci fossi andato anche io , quindi sono alquanto cattivone.


----------



## contepinceton (2 Agosto 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Lei mi aveva chieesto un favore la cui risposta sarebbe stata no se avessi saputo la verità, e lei ne era consapevole. Sono stato imbrogliato, sono stato messo in una brutta condizione che  lei sapeva non avrei retto...ma superato il suo di problema credo sarei potuto morire che lei sarebbe stata anche meglio.
> Io le proposi di venire a Ferrara per parlare, io non ce la facevo sinceramente ad andare a Roma, stavo già  male e lei mi prese per il culo per un anno dicendo "a novembre!" e in quel mese mi disse..."assolutamente no!".
> Io so solo che dalla sua telefonata lei prova un poco di vergogna per quello che ha fatto, ma non quella che dovrebbe provare e mi chiedo come fa a vivere una persona senza problemi pur sapendo che ha quasi ucciso una persona? Come fa a farlo lei che piangeva chiedendosi come faceva a vivere il tizio che l'aveva investita senza chiederle scusa di persona? Con il suo passato l'ho trovata incoerente e alquanto stupida, come puoi permetterti di volere da altri quello che tu nella stessa condizione non fai???
> Io al raduno non ci posso venire, perchè onestamente non voglio far sapere nulla alla mia ragazza di tutto questo, lei sa solo che sono stato con una puttana che mi ha tradito e che mi ha pportato al suicidio...non conosce neppure il suo nome e mai lo conoscerà, è conscia che odio quella persona dal fatto che lei dei suoi ex a volte parla, io è come se non avessi un passato.
> ...


Non sei cattivone, ma limitato.
Vero Rabarbaro mi disse che se venivi tu, veniva pure lui...così ci siamo persi pure rabarbaro...che novello aedo doveva cantarci...
Ma porca miseria: animo ragazzo...
So come ci si sente quando una persona non ha il coraggio di dirti un NO secco, per paura di farti star male...allora cosa fa? Tergiversa...prende tempo...ecc..ecc..ecc...intanto tu ti fai sempre più aspettative.
Poi impari a tirare le giuste conclusioni.
L'hai invitata?
ok.
Non è venuta?
Ok.
Cazzi suoi.


----------



## Daniele (2 Agosto 2011)

Conte, vivo vergognandomi di aver represso tutto quando scoprì la cosa invece di stare zitto la sera, scrivere un paio di lettere e di notte prendere la macchina ed andarmene via, anche se il rischio di un incidente era bello grosso. Mi vergogno di me di aver ceduto al suo lutto, di averle visto il dolore per la perdita del nonno, mi vergogno di me per aver subito quello che lei ha voluto, con solo la speranza che lei mi avrebbe almeno aiutato a sistemare i danni fatti, che cretino che sono stato, la gente non rimpara mai i malfatti!
La mia ragazza attuale è coscente che se mi tradisse non dovrebbe farmi sapere nulla (cosa difficile) e che se scoprissi la cosa non direi nulla, solo scomparirei dalla sua vita e  basta, senza urla, senza litigi e senza pianti, stando zitto preleverei tutti i miei soldi, mi licenzierei e poi via, cambiando numero di telefono. Mia madre è coscente di questa  mia cosa e sa che nel caso dovrà reggere il mio anonimato. Perchè ho deciso questo nella mia vita? Perchè ho già dato troppe seconde occasioni, sono terminate.
Conte ad un prossimo raduno ci sarò e porterò con me l'aedo Rabarbaro che tanti ammirano, però per lui...il posto deve essere vicino =) Tho una bella cena alla Cubana di Marina di Ravenna???


----------



## Daniele (2 Agosto 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> Marina di Ravenna e' vicina a Porto Corsini vero Daniele?


Ehhhh si! Dall'altra parte del porto canale, anzi la cubana è proprio li! Fanno dell'ottimo pesce...anche se ammetto che in croazia ne ho mangiato di pesce.


----------



## contepinceton (2 Agosto 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Conte, vivo vergognandomi di aver represso tutto quando scoprì la cosa invece di stare zitto la sera, scrivere un paio di lettere e di notte prendere la macchina ed andarmene via, anche se il rischio di un incidente era bello grosso. Mi vergogno di me di aver ceduto al suo lutto, di averle visto il dolore per la perdita del nonno, mi vergogno di me per aver subito quello che lei ha voluto, con solo la speranza che lei mi avrebbe almeno aiutato a sistemare i danni fatti, che cretino che sono stato, la gente non rimpara mai i malfatti!
> La mia ragazza attuale è coscente che se mi tradisse non dovrebbe farmi sapere nulla (cosa difficile) e che se scoprissi la cosa non direi nulla, solo scomparirei dalla sua vita e  basta, senza urla, senza litigi e senza pianti, stando zitto preleverei tutti i miei soldi, mi licenzierei e poi via, cambiando numero di telefono. Mia madre è coscente di questa  mia cosa e sa che nel caso dovrà reggere il mio anonimato. Perchè ho deciso questo nella mia vita? Perchè ho già dato troppe seconde occasioni, sono terminate.
> Conte ad un prossimo raduno ci sarò e porterò con me l'aedo Rabarbaro che tanti ammirano, però per lui...il posto deve essere vicino =) Tho una bella cena alla Cubana di Marina di Ravenna???


Ok conosco il posto...lì capito con Lothar...e con un paio di donnine allegre e compiacenti.


----------



## contepinceton (2 Agosto 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> Io non ci verro' mai
> 
> non voglio fare brutti incontri
> 
> sorry


Cioè?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## aristocat (15 Agosto 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Ehhhh si! Dall'altra parte del porto canale, anzi la cubana è proprio li! Fanno dell'ottimo pesce...anche se ammetto che in croazia ne ho mangiato di pesce.





Daniele ha detto:


> Conte ad un prossimo raduno ci sarò e porterò con me l'aedo Rabarbaro che tanti ammirano, però per lui...il posto deve essere vicino =) Tho una bella cena alla Cubana di Marina di Ravenna???


Guarda, alla "Cubana - da Irma e Pino", per me anche subito... :sonar: un raduno lì, te lo appoggio incondizionatamente :up:


----------

